# LAME's Collection Thread.



## LAME

I've gotten a few demands from fellow forum members to consider creating my own "collection thread". After a few weeks of pondering the idea and seeing the couple that's already been posted, I've decided to go ahead and release my own. Not all photos are great, a lot of them were taken from my cellphone when I first started this hobby and at the time didn't have access to anything else. I hope you all enjoy...

My first mantis was a lucky find (for the mantis...) by my girlfriend. We had just arrived home and was about to enter our home when suddenly my girlfriend stopped me from taking another step inside the threshold. She then leaned over and scooped up this very tiny little green speck.... After further investigation this speck appeared to be a sort of praying mantis, I hadn't seen one of these since I was a young child! Since she had saved the mantis from being the next addition to my shoe... We took it in and housed it within a wide mouth mason jar with dirt substrate,blades of grass I had cut finely, and a few sticks and twigs. I soon found my way to the forum, joined the community, and made my mandatory introduction... After asking around the forum I soon found out the exact species I had in my care, a Tenodera sinensis.

Any member that's been here for the passed 8 months or longer may already know this story... But for those of you that don't, Echo was indeed that special mantis. The one that stands out from the rest and you can't help but get too attached to, something truly special. She was my first "Pet" mantis and the mantis that started the hobby for me.

06.03.14: Found/Rescued.





During the first month of owning Echo, I had found numorus other Tenodera and even held onto 2 others I won't include. One was a small nymph named: Loki, that I released a few days after keeping and another L3/4 with a completely missing rear leg that I properly named: TriPod... I did keep TriPod, but unfortunately She was lost at subadult. Though she did regenerate the rear leg and get sometime to enjoy it before her passing...

08.03.14: Echo reaches subadult.





08.21.14: Echo reaches adulthood.





09.25.14: Submitted Echo's photo into the "2015 Forum Members Calendar."





My good friend and fellow forum member: Mantidbro was kind enough to send me his finest breeding male so I could at least try to breed my first mantis.

09.27.14: Mated.





Echo was one of a kind, and she opened up a beautiful hobby to me I would've never thought myself apart of. She lived a great mantis life and I did everything I could to ensure it with her massive homes, wide variety diet, and plenty of roaming time...

And for all my efforts, she left me 6 fat ooths and one final photo shoot...

12.16.14: Passed.


----------



## LAME

After owning Echo and the few other (wild) Tenodera, I decided to go ahead and try my luck with an exotic mantis. At the time I didn't have much experience and wanted to go with something within the so called " beginner's class "... So I scouted the forum's classifieds section and committed to my first purchase through a breeder and fellow forum member: Mantidbro. ( at this point in time, I didn't know Mantidbro... But after the purchase we became great friends...) Through him I acquired my very first exotics, Parasphendale agrionina.

07.10.14: Two African budwing mantids acquired.





09.03.14: Tiberius molts to subadult.





09.09.14: Chronos molts to subadult.





09.27.14: Tiberius molts to adulthood.





10.07.14: Chronos molts to adulthood.





12.22.14: Both Chronos and Tiberius passed.

I unfortunately wasn't able to get either of my boys a mate, so they passed away lonely like...


----------



## LAME

Within the final few months of summer I managed to stumble upon a nice location where my next species was found. I went to this certain location for a few weeks and each visit I'd come across handfuls at a time! It was a whole new experience with mantids for me. So, after I played with many like a child in a pet store... I made my choice and carried home a Stagmomantis carolina.

08.19.14: Acquired two wild caught Carolina mantids, both males.





08.20.14: Decided to send the younger nymph to forum member: Mantidbro.





-Kaz.

08.25.14: Apollo molts to subadult.





09.08.14: Apollo molts to adulthood.





Two days had passed since Apollo had hit adulthood, and I was still able to go out and spot these natives. I took the opportunity I had and went out to find him a suitable mate. And I did just that...

09.17.14: Flora showing definite signs of wanting to mate, introduced Apollo. Mating started: 10:27pm / ending: 4:23am





Apollo was an incredible breeding male, he didn't waste time... He'd get in, do the job, and get out of eyesight as quickly as you could blink (literally...) And was an ace pilot when airborne. He mated 2 different females 3 different times and from what I hear, even has offspring out and about! ^_^ 

11.08.14: Flora passed but provided 6 ooths.





11.22.14: Apollo passed.





Originally, the Carolina's were a test run... More or less to see how breeding would go and what I could expect when it came time to mate my baby girl Echo.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I've gotten a few demands from fellow forum members to consider creating my own "collection thread". After a few weeks of pondering the idea and seeing the couple that's already been posted, I've decided to go ahead and release my own. Not all photos are great, a lot of them were taken from my cellphone when I first started this hobby and at the time didn't have access to anything else. I hope you all enjoy...
> 
> My first mantis was a lucky find (for the mantis...) by my girlfriend. We had just arrived home and was about to enter our home when suddenly my girlfriend stopped me from taking another step inside the threshold. She then leaned over and scooped up this very tiny little green speck.... After further investigation this speck appeared to be a sort of praying mantis, I hadn't seen one of these since I was a young child! Since she had saved the mantis from being the next addition to my shoe... We took it in and housed it within a wide mouth mason jar with dirt substrate,blades of grass I had cut finely, and a few sticks and twigs. I soon found my way to the forum, joined the community, and made my mandatory introduction... After asking around the forum I soon found out the exact species I had in my care, a Tenodera sinensis.
> 
> Any member that's been here for the passed 8 months or longer may already know this story... But for those of you that don't, Echo was indeed that special mantis. The one that stands out from the rest and you can't help but get too attached to, something truly special. She was my first "Pet" mantis and the mantis that started the hobby for me.
> 
> 06.03.14: Found/Rescued.
> 
> 
> 
> During the first month of owning Echo, I had found numorus other Tenodera and even held onto 2 others I won't include. One was a small nymph named: Loki, that I released a few days after keeping and another L3/4 with a completely missing rear leg that I properly named: TriPod... I did keep TriPod, but unfortunately She was lost at subadult. Though she did regenerate the rear leg and get sometime to enjoy it before her passing...
> 
> 08.03.14: Echo reaches subadult.
> 
> 
> 
> 08.21.14: Echo reaches adulthood.
> 
> 
> 
> 09.25.14: Submitted Echo's photo into the "2015 Forum Members Calendar."
> 
> 
> 
> My good friend and fellow forum member: Mantidbro was kind enough to send me his finest breeding male so I could at least try to breed my first mantis.
> 
> 09.27.14: Mated.
> 
> 
> 
> Echo was one of a kind, and she opened up a beautiful hobby to me I would've never thought myself apart of. She lived a great mantis life and I did everything I could to ensure it with her massive homes, wide variety diet, and plenty of roaming time...
> 
> And for all my efforts, she left me 6 fat ooths and one final photo shoot...
> 
> 12.16.14: Passed.


Aw man you really do have great writing skills! This did pull at my heart strings. Amazing work. I'm onto the next thread!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> After owning Echo and the few other (wild) Tenodera, I decided to go ahead and try my luck with an exotic mantis. At the time I didn't have much experience and wanted to go with something within the so called " beginner's class "... So I scouted the forum's classifieds section and committed to my first purchase through a breeder and fellow forum member: Mantidbro. ( at this point in time, I didn't know Mantidbro... But after the purchase we became great friends...) Through him I acquired my very first exotics, Parasphendale agrionina.
> 
> 07.10.14: Two African budwing mantids acquired.
> 
> 
> 
> 09.03.14: Tiberius molts to subadult.
> 
> 
> 
> 09.09.14: Chronos molts to subadult.
> 
> 
> 
> 09.27.14: Tiberius molts to adulthood.
> 
> 
> 
> 10.07.14: Chronos molts to adulthood.
> 
> 
> 
> 12.22.14: Both Chronos and Tiberius passed.
> 
> I unfortunately wasn't able to get either of my boys a mate, so they passed away lonely like...


Poor fellas! They were still awesome though!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Within the final few months of summer I managed to stumble upon a nice location where my next species was found. I went to this certain location for a few weeks and each visit I'd come across handfuls at a time! It was a whole new experience with mantids for me. So, after I played with many like a child in a pet store... I made my choice and carried home a Stagmomantis carolina.
> 
> 08.19.14: Acquired two wild caught Carolina mantids, both males.
> 
> 
> 
> 08.20.14: Decided to send the younger nymph to forum member: Mantidbro.
> 
> 
> 
> -Kaz.
> 
> 08.25.14: Apollo molts to subadult.
> 
> 
> 
> 09.08.14: Apollo molts to adulthood.
> 
> 
> 
> Two days had passed since Apollo had hit adulthood, and I was still able to go out and spot these natives. I took the opportunity I had and went out to find him a suitable mate. And I did just that...
> 
> 09.17.14: Flora showing definite signs of wanting to mate, introduced Apollo. Mating started: 10:27pm / ending: 4:23am
> 
> 
> 
> Apollo was an incredible breeding male, he didn't waste time... He'd get in, do the job, and get out of eyesight as quickly as you could blink (literally...) And was an ace pilot when airborne. He mated 2 different females 3 different times and from what I hear, even has offspring out and about! ^_^
> 
> 11.08.14: Flora passed but provided 6 ooths.
> 
> 
> 
> 11.22.14: Apollo passed.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally, the Carolina's were a test run... More or less to see how breeding would go and what I could expect when it came time to mate my baby girl Echo.


You even introduced Kaz! Awesome. I haven't gotten to him yet on my thread! This is great bud, keep up the good work!


----------



## LAME

Since I had been apart of the community for awhile now, I went ahead and donated to support the forum's yearly costs. Not really so much for the free mantis program at that time, but because I spend alot of my free time here and am not apart of other sites such as Facebook or Twitter. Forum member: Hibiscusmile sent my next 2 exotics, Phyllocrania paradoxa.

11.15.14: Acquired two ghost mantids.









01.04.15: Nymbit molts to Subadult.





01.11.15: Cyprus molts to Subadult.





01.20.15: Cyprus shipped to forum member: Dmina

- Trades for a female, AND arrived with company!  





03.01.15: Nymbit molt to adulthood.





03.23.15: Mated.





"Look mom! No hands!!..." ^_^ 

It took my poor Nymbit three different attempts before he finally breached his lady friend, finally he managed!

03.25.15: Female passed. Never laid a single fertile ooth...


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Since I had been apart of the community for awhile now, I went ahead and donated to support the forum's yearly costs. Not really so much for the free mantis program at that time, but because I spend alot of my free time here and am not apart of other sites such as Facebook or Twitter. Forum member: Hibiscusmile sent my next 2 exotics, Phyllocrania paradoxa.
> 
> 11.15.14: Acquired two ghost mantids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01.04.15: Nymbit molts to Subadult.
> 
> 
> 
> 01.11.15: Cyprus molts to Subadult.
> 
> 
> 
> 01.20.15: Cyprus shipped to forum member: Dmina
> 
> - Trades for a female, AND arrived with company!
> 
> 
> 
> 03.01.15: Nymbit molt to adulthood.
> 
> 
> 
> 03.23.15: Mated.
> 
> 
> 
> It took my poor Nymbit three different attempts before he finally breached his lady friend, finally he managed!
> 
> 03.25.15: Female passed. Never laid a single fertile ooth...


Amazing photos! It really sucks that the female died before laying. Sorry bro... But at least you've still got Nymbit, he's wicked cool!


----------



## LAME

thanks buddy, however.... I'm just getting started. ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> thanks buddy, however.... I'm just getting started. ^_^


Hahaha  

I'm enjoyin!!


----------



## dmina

MantidBro said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I'm enjoyin!!


I am enjoyin also... Great job... great read... You are taking us on your journey.. Lots of fun... Can't wait for the next chapter...


----------



## LAME

dmina said:


> I am enjoyin also... Great job... great read... You are taking us on your journey.. Lots of fun... Can't wait for the next chapter...


Thanks guys. =]

I'll have to go back through and correct some of the images (sizes).


----------



## LAME

I had received my next mantis as a birthday gift from my buddy Mantidbro. He ended up making a trade with our forum master (Peter Clausen.) whom in turn sent me my first Sphodromantis viridis.

11.20.14: Giant African mantis acquired.





03/02/15 - Molts to subadult.





From the day I received Fritz , I could tell this was one of the most vicious mantids I've yet to own. His attitude towards prey definitely outweighs his size.

04.18.15: Fritz molts to adulthood.





Here's Fritz after molting.  

As you can see in the photo he had some sort of boo-boo with his antennae during/after molt.. Unsure of the reasons as I was at work at the time, but I think it gives him a unique look.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Thanks guys. =]
> 
> I'll have to go back through and correct some of the images (sizes).


Sure thing bro!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I had received my next mantis as a birthday gift from my buddy Mantidbro. He ended up making a trade with our forum master (Peter Clausen.) whom in turn sent me my first Sphodromantis viridis.
> 
> 11.20.14: Giant African mantis acquired.
> 
> 
> 
> 03/02/15 - Molts to subadult.
> 
> 
> 
> From the day I received Fritz , I could tell this was one of the most vicious mantids I've yet to own. His attitude towards prey definitely outweighs his size.
> 
> 00.00.00: Awaiting final molt.


Amazing, that photo!! I cant get enough of it haha! lookin forward to seeing his adult form!!


----------



## LAME

...And I guess this is where I had originally caught " the fever..."  

I had bought my next off forum member: Aryia as a personal birthday gift, I bought myself a female Hierodula xishaensis I named Delta.

The package ended up being late and the L2 friend Aryia included for free passed, but Delta luckily made her long cold journey. She was L3 at the time I had bought her and honestly I had got her because I had a gut feeling Echo's chapter was drawing to a close...

11.24.14: Giant Asian mantis bought.





In between this time period, all of my original crew had passed away...

Rip: Echo,Chronos &amp; Tiberius, Apollo, and Flora.

01.05.15: Delta molts to subadult.





01.24.15: Delta molts to adulthood.





Forum member: Dwalls247 was kind enough to send me his male to mate my new babygirl...





Sadly though, he passed away 2 days after he had arrived and settled in his new home, just one day before the planned "Date Night."

Really I would have loved to have mated and shared her offspring through our community, sadly I haven't seen anyone with another male in awhile...

04.16.15: Delta's health seems to be taking a turn for the worst..

04.18.15: Delta still remains, I've ruled out sickness and now am leaning more towards old age as the cause of her current state. Climbing has become quite a challenge... Ive moved her out of her huge home and into a smaller tank.

04.22.15: Delta passes.


----------



## Sticky

Im sorry Delta's date died too soon. I love the Xishaensis! They are a great mantis. I have a male to go with my girl Candy. I hope I can breed them and get some nymphs.


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> Im sorry Delta's date died too soon. I love the Xishaensis! They are a great mantis. I have a male to go with my girl Candy. I hope I can breed them and get some nymphs.


Delta's currently still with me, but she's getting weak and really slow. She's eating and drinking still. But I'm unsure of the time she's got left. :/If you do manage to breed yours, id love to get a few of your offspring. I wanted to keep this species going myself but that obviously not a possibility now.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> ...And I guess this is where I had originally caught " the fever..."
> 
> I had bought my next off forum member: Aryia as a personal birthday gift, I bought myself a female Hierodula xishaensis I named Delta.
> 
> The package ended up being late and the L2 friend Aryia included for free passed, but Delta luckily made her long cold journey. She was L3 at the time I had bought her and honestly I had got her because I had a gut feeling Echo's chapter was drawing to a close...
> 
> 11.24.14: Giant Asian mantis bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In between this time period, all of my original crew had passed away...
> 
> Rip: Echo,Chronos &amp; Tiberius, Apollo, and Flora.
> 
> 01.05.15: Delta molts to subadult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01.24.15: Delta molts to adulthood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forum member: Dwalls247 was kind enough to send me his male to mate my new babygirl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly though, he passed away 2 days after he had arrived and settled in his new home, just one day before the planned "Date Night."
> 
> Really I would have loved to have mated and shared her offspring through our community, sadly I haven't seen anyone with another male in awhile...
> 
> 04.16.15: Delta's health seems to be taking a turn for the worst..
> 
> 04.18.15: Delta still remains, I've ruled out sickness and now am leaning more towards old age as the cause of her current state. Climbing has become quite a challenge... Ive moved her out of her huge home and into a smaller tank.


Shes so beautiful. Im still feeling sorry that the male died, that really sucks. I agree that its most likely old age. Poor Delta. Im just glad shes not puking or feeling sick and is just slowing down. Its better than dying a painful death. But death either way sucks... Great photos


----------



## Vespertino

LAME said:


> 08.20.14: Decided to send the younger nymph to forum member: Mantidbro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Kaz.


I love reading your history, and I really LOVE this picture of the male carolina. It looks like he's laughing/giggling while covering his face.


----------



## LAME

Vespertino said:


> I love reading your history, and I really LOVE this picture of the male carolina. It looks like he's laughing/giggling while covering his face.


Thanks!  ive still got alot of heads to post  

I do love that photo too, it was taken by mantidbro. I thought the same thing when he first sent me the shot lol.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Thanks!  ive still got alot of heads to post
> 
> I do love that photo too, it was taken by mantidbro. I thought the same thing when he first sent me the shot lol.


Haha he thought the same thing, thats funny!


----------



## dmina

Good story... Sorry for your losses... but as we all have learned, it is part of this hobby... I know you have given them a wonderful life, and have treated them the best you can... as we all do. Great pics... More, more, more please


----------



## Sticky

Hang in there Delta! A special surprise is on the way for you!



LAME said:


> 04.16.15: Delta's health seems to be taking a turn for the worst..
> 
> 04.18.15: Delta still remains, I've ruled out sickness and now am leaning more towards old age as the cause of her current state. Climbing has become quite a challenge... Ive moved her out of her huge home and into a smaller tank.


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> Hang in there Delta! A special surprise is on the way for you!


She's doing alright ( it seems...) today.  

You're too kind Sticky, its appreciated deeply. Yours is currently having a feast before her road trip  

I'm positive you'll be happy with her.


----------



## LAME

A few updates before I continue catching up to the rest of the crew...

[uPDATED]:

-Fritz.

-Delta.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> A few updates before I continue catching up to the rest of the crew...
> 
> [uPDATED]:
> 
> -Fritz.
> 
> -Delta.


Is this incomplete buddy?


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> Is this incomplete buddy?


Negative, ive updated those sections of the thread. As you already know the news... I had to update the community as well. :/


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Negative, ive updated those sections of the thread. As you already know the news... I had to update the community as well. :/


Oooooh, i thought you were intending to update on this post. Its too bad we dont get notified of edits. I was wishing for that earlier. Oh well. RIP DELTA... And congrats Fritz!


----------



## dmina

So Sorry to hear about Delta... She had a good life with you LAME.. You should be proud...


----------



## Sticky

Goodbye sweet Delta! I'm so sorry you didn't have a chance to relax on your blankie.


----------



## LAME

...And now, all of the newest additions to my crew!

Next up is the mentioned company the female ghost arrived with. Upon opening my half of the trade from Dmina, I quickly noticed two separate small deli containers. Inside each deli cup were two very small ant-like mantids... Despite their size I could tell these were some sort of boxer species, I then noticed the small white label that read Acromantis japonica.

01.23.15: Two Japanese boxer mantids acquired.





This little species is pretty neat, they do ALOT of hand waving. Seems like everytime I come to check on the pets, these two are the first to say hello. ^_^ 

04.19.15: Here's their current state.





I have no names for these two little ones, instead I've just been referring to them as: 1 &amp; 2. One of the two is going to be rehomed to a fellow forum member. I presume they're presub/sub, unfortunately at the time the battery in my cellphone had been fried... All access to my logs were locked and had to start a write out copy, so dates from here may get sketchy.. If they appear at all.

04.23.15: "No.1" was rehomed to Zephyr, arrived alive and healthy.


----------



## LAME

[updated]:

Fritz's section.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> ...And now, all of the newest additions to my crew!
> 
> Next up is the mentioned company the female guest arrived with. Upon opening my half of the trade from Dmina, I quickly noticed two separate small deli containers. Inside each deli cup were two very small ant-like mantids... Despite their size I could tell these were some sort of boxer species, I then noticed the small white label that read Acromantis japonica.
> 
> 01.23.15: Two Japanese boxer mantids acquired.
> 
> 
> 
> This little species is pretty neat, they do ALOT of hand waving. Seems like everytime I come to check on the pets, these two are the first to say hello. ^_^
> 
> 04.19.15: Here's their current state.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no names for these two little ones, instead I've just been referring to them as: 1 &amp; 2. One of the two is going to be rehomed to a fellow forum member. I presume they're presub/sub, unfortunately at the time the battery in my cellphone had been fried... All access to my logs were locked and had to start a write out copy, so dates from here may get sketchy.. If they appear at all.
> 
> 04.23.15: "No.1" was rehomed to Zephyr, arrived alive and healthy.


Awesome!! They lookin cooooool!! so you saved No. 2? unamed still? unsexed?


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I had received my next mantis as a birthday gift from my buddy Mantidbro. He ended up making a trade with our forum master (Peter Clausen.) whom in turn sent me my first Sphodromantis viridis.
> 
> 11.20.14: Giant African mantis acquired.
> 
> 
> 
> 03/02/15 - Molts to subadult.
> 
> 
> 
> From the day I received Fritz , I could tell this was one of the most vicious mantids I've yet to own. His attitude towards prey definitely outweighs his size.
> 
> 04.18.15: Fritz molts to adulthood.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Fritz after molting.
> 
> As you can see in the photo he had some sort of boo-boo with his antennae during/after molt.. Unsure of the reasons as I was at work at the time, but I think it gives him a unique look.


HE LOOKS FREAKING AWESOME

Lol the bend in the antennae is unique, I like it! I had a mantid whose antennae never grew back it was weird! They usually grow back. Anyways, awesome photo!!!


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> Awesome!! They lookin cooooool!! so you saved No. 2? unamed still? unsexed?


Yep, I kept No.2, they both were female.  



MantidBro said:


> HE LOOKS FREAKING AWESOME
> 
> Lol the bend in the antennae is unique, I like it! I had a mantid whose antennae never grew back it was weird! They usually grow back. Anyways, awesome photo!!!


Lol thanks buddy  

He's become very hands on lately. Will come right up to your hand every time...


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Yep, I kept No.2, they both were female.
> 
> Lol thanks buddy
> 
> He's become very hands on lately. Will come right up to your hand every time...


Oh, cool!

Youre welcome, and nice! Hands on mantids are the best!


----------



## LAME

When I seen the ad go up for this species there was no question, I HAD to get one.... Or 5 ^_^ 

The Polyspilota griffinii, with its mighty size of up to 5 inches it could quite possibly surpass Echo's top spot on the favorite list (not really...  ). I had acquired 5 nymphs originally from Kevin (MoonlightMantids) and sent forum member: CosbyArt 2 as appreciation to all the hard work he had put into making sure my fruit fly cultures made it without any incidents and the safe arrival of another group of heads....









Recently agent A needed assistance in offloading a few heads, I took on three more griffins and three of another species... Also, I sent sticky a little female griffin.  

Here's two current photos of my personal favorite little griffin girl!









Upon arrival of this particular mantid I noticed she was missing almost an entire antenna, yet at the time she was an incredible green and also the largest of all my griffins.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> When I seen the ad go up for this species there was no question, I HAD to get one.... Or 5 ^_^
> 
> The Polyspilota griffinii, with its mighty size of up to 5 inches it could quite possibly surpass Echo's top spot on the favorite list (not really...  ). I had acquired 5 nymphs originally from Kevin (MoonlightMantids) and sent forum member: CosbyArt 2 as appreciation to all the hard work he had put into making sure my fruit fly cultures made it without any incidents and the safe arrival of another group of heads....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently agent A needed assistance in offloading a few heads, I took on three more griffins and three of another species... Also, I sent sticky a little female griffin.
> 
> Here's two current photos of my personal favorite little griffin girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon arrival of this particular mantid I noticed she was missing almost an entire antenna, yet at the time she was an incredible green and also the largest of all my griffins.


She is so pretty... Maybe she will go back to green! who knows? You should name her Lois xD (lois griffin.. Haha)


----------



## Thamnophis X

awesome pictures, i really miss having my Tenedora sinensis


----------



## LAME

Thamnophis X said:


> awesome pictures, i really miss having my Tenedora sinensis


Me too, she was my most precious mantis.


----------



## LAME

When I had purchased my feeders and springtails from CosbyArt I also bought a pair of Miomantis paykullii for my girlfriend, kinda as a way to sucker her into "okaying" my hobby even further ^_^ 

He was extremely generous and sent 6 little Egyptian nymphs within my feeder shipment. I wont include all of them... Just a single pair.

Here's the chosen male in his subadult outfit.









My girlfriend has named him: Marc Antony.

...and will post a photo of the chosen female when she's picked.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> When I had purchased my feeders and springtails from CosbyArt I also bought a pair of Miomantis paykullii for my girlfriend, kinda as a way to sucker her into "okaying" my hobby even further ^_^
> 
> He was extremely generous and sent 6 little Egyptian nymphs within my feeder shipment. I wont include all of them... Just a single pair.
> 
> Here's the chosen male in his subadult outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend has named him: Marc Antony.
> 
> ...and will post a photo of the chosen female when she's picked.


Cooooool!! they look see thru in those pics!  ! haha marc antony


----------



## LAME

This next one came as a complete surprise.

After blowing the money to have Delta's male shipped out just for him to pass two days later, my girlfriend and mantidbro decided to team up behind my back and purchase my next species. Amazingly they juggled back and forth talking,sending funds,information,tracking and all that fun business for two days.. Before the arrival I was told they got 3 Pseudocreobotra wahlbergi nymphs.

One passed in transit due to moltfail, which our forum master sent a replacement for ( which he really didn't have to...) and later down the road I had found a second mysteriously legs up..

Here's the original surviving spiney nymph.





However, Dmina sent a back up spiney flower soon after I had found the sound dead, which was most appreciated.  

(Will get photos...)

Both are still very young and just starting to get more coloring, but I believe I may have 2 of the same gender.


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> Cooooool!! they look see thru in those pics!  ! haha marc antony


Lol yeahhh, ^_^ 

Ol' Marc is the lucky guy that got the fish bowl terrarium.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> This next one came as a complete surprise.
> 
> After blowing the money to have Delta's male shipped out just for him to pass two days later, my girlfriend and mantidbro decided to team up behind my back and purchase my next species. Amazingly they juggled back and forth talking,sending funds,information,tracking and all that fun business for two days.. Before the arrival I was told they got 3 Pseudocreobotra wahlbergi nymphs.
> 
> One passed in transit due to moltfail, which our forum master sent a replacement for ( which he really didn't have to...) and later down the road I had found a second mysteriously legs up..
> 
> Here's the original surviving spiney nymph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, Dmina sent a back up spiney flower soon after I had found the sound dead, which was most appreciated.
> 
> (Will get photos...)
> 
> Both are still very young and just starting to get more coloring, but I believe I may have 2 of the same gender.


AMAZING shot!!

It was her idea!!! i didnt even wanna do it cause i felt so sneaky lol xD


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Lol yeahhh, ^_^
> 
> Ol' Marc is the lucky guy that got the fish bowl terrarium.


Lucky son of a gun!


----------



## CosbyArt

Great images thanks for sharing. Glad to see Marc Antony is living it up, his siblings would be green with envy.


----------



## LAME

CosbyArt said:


> Great images thanks for sharing. Glad to see Marc Antony is living it up, his siblings would be green with envy.


Lol  so is his awaiting significant other... Trying to give all of my mantids little setups, I think they'd enjoy it. I've yet to have any issues with mismolts in any of the builds I have now.


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> Lol  so is his awaiting significant other... Trying to give all of my mantids little setups, I think they'd enjoy it. I've yet to have any issues with mismolts in any of the builds I have now.


Great news about no mismolts, I bet with the ample room really helps. Best of luck with breeding


----------



## LAME

Now.... I had mentioned our forum master replaced that moltfailed spiney flower.. But I didn't necessarily say it was another spiney  

I was pretty excited when I received news Peter had sent a Pnigomantis medioconstricta nymph.

This poor little thing's heat pack either died halfway through transit or it was faulty altogether... Not Pete's fault, but upon arrival I noticed a lifeless little doubleshield laying in the bottom of the deli cup... I began to breath heavy over the nymph and stuck it under a lamp, minutes later I seen its tiny legs twitching. After more heat I manage to somehow "revive" this once frozen double shield. After its horrid situation I dubbed a proper name:

GriM.









This was the second species I had took off Agent A to help his offloading, unfortunately one passed in transit and I also traded another off. Currently I possess two but I believe them both to be female gendered. The second female has a condition with both her arms where she can't bring her arms to her chest and always has them out stretched... Kind of in a V shape.

It is kind of disappointing though, she is a beautiful little thing but with her condition I'm unsure if it'll interfere with the molting process. -.-


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Now.... I had mentioned our forum master replaced that moltfailed spiney flower.. But I didn't necessarily say it was another spiney
> 
> I was pretty excited when I received news Peter had sent a Pnigomantis medioconstricta nymph.
> 
> This poor little thing's heat pack either died halfway through transit or it was faulty altogether... Not Pete's fault, but upon arrival I noticed a lifeless little doubleshield laying in the bottom of the deli cup... I began to breath heavy over the nymph and stuck it under a lamp, minutes later I seen its tiny legs twitching. After more heat I manage to somehow "revive" this once frozen double shield. After its horrid situation I dubbed a proper name:
> 
> GriM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the second species I had took off Agent A to help his offloading, unfortunately one passed in transit and I also traded another off. Currently I possess two but I believe them both to be female gendered. The second female has a condition with both her arms where she can't bring her arms to her chest and always has them out stretched... Kind of in a V shape.
> 
> It is kind of disappointing though, she is a beautiful little thing but with her condition I'm unsure if it'll interfere with the molting process. -.-


Omg the eyes are INSANE!!!! Such an awesome story too. wow thats freakin awesome! Good luck with the messed-up-arms one! I hope she'll be alright.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Lol  so is his awaiting significant other... Trying to give all of my mantids little setups, I think they'd enjoy it. I've yet to have any issues with mismolts in any of the builds I have now.


Skiiiills!!


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> Omg the eyes are INSANE!!!! Such an awesome story too. wow thats freakin awesome! Good luck with the messed-up-arms one! I hope she'll be alright.


Man I know, crazy eyes lol =)

Definitely pairs up with her situation and new name! ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Man I know, crazy eyes lol =)
> 
> Definitely pairs up with her situation and new name! ^_^


Haha yeah! theyre wicked, and for sure! definitely fitting. So "jesus" didnt feel right, huh? LOL  jk


----------



## dmina

Great story...and awesome pics.. I would love to see some of your custom builds... I love seeing other enclosures... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## LAME

I received a Deroplatys lobata ooth from Mantidbro, it incubated for 43 days and finally had a small hatch. I ended up selling/trading all but two nymphs, since this species gets to a decent size and has an exotic look I definitely wanted to keep a few...

Currently my two little deadleafs are sitting at L3, One being the largest of the hatch and my other was a mismoltee that was stuck in its exo... luckily it only had made it out with just a bum leg and was coined the name of "Gump". ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I received a Deroplatys lobata ooth from Mantidbro, it incubated for 43 days and finally had a small hatch. I ended up selling/trading all but two nymphs, since this species gets to a decent size and has an exotic look I definitely wanted to keep a few...
> 
> Currently my two little deadleafs are sitting at L3, One being the largest of the hatch and my other was a mismoltee that was stuck in its exo... luckily it only had made it out with just a bum leg and was coined the name of "Gump". ^_^


AWESOME shots, especially the second one, love it!!


----------



## mantiseater

ur collection is LAME... :tt2: get it?


----------



## dmina

LOL...Awesome LAME! Right?


----------



## MantidBro

LAME means AWESOME! haha


----------



## LAME

XD

y'all's are silly.


----------



## dmina

Oh, you finally noticed!


----------



## LAME

( Update. )

05.05.15: (Egyptian mantid) Mark Antony molts to adulthood.





Not a great photo, it was a quick shot off the cell phone...

Also, one of his two possible mates passed away.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> ( Update. )
> 
> 05.05.15: (Egyptian mantid) Mark Antony molts to adulthood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great photo, it was a quick shot off the cell phone...
> 
> Also, one of his two possible mates passed away.


I still cant believe how tiny he is haha, sorry about the possible mate! also the photos pretty good!


----------



## LAME

Definitely the smallest adult ive owned thus far. I was surprised at his tininess as well lol.


----------



## LAME

( Update. )

05.05.15/05.06.15: My poor Fritz was murdered within his own home by my girlfriend's cat... Thinking it would be okay to jump through my tanks screen, Fritz was caught between a large stick and the sidewall. By time I had noticed in the AM it was already to late and he'd passed.

Just another reason for me to despise cats.

Rip: Fritz


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> ( Update. )
> 
> 05.05.15/05.06.15: My poor Fritz was murdered within his own home by my girlfriend's cat... Thinking it would be okay to jump through my tanks screen, Fritz was caught between a large stick and the sidewall. By time I had noticed in the AM it was already to late and he'd passed.
> 
> Just another reason for me to despise cats.
> 
> Rip: Fritz


RIP poor guy!!!


----------



## Sticky

Im sorry Lame. Stupid cat.


----------



## LAME

Thanks guys.

"Stupid cat..." Is the nicest form to phrase that, luckily this is a "Family-Friendly" forum.


----------



## LAME

05.09.15: Today's been a busy day within the crew ^_^ 

We've had a few different moltees which I'll list off:

1 Griffin molted today, it is in fact a verified MALE!  

After the dead leaf ooth hatching... I had ALOT of heads to feed, So traded out a little over half of my griffins leaving me with 3. I knew I had 2 females, but gambled with luck on the last... Since he was so young/small I really couldn't tell its gender at the time. So I've got a trio here! ^_^ 

1 Double shield molted today, which honestly I have a feeling fell after molting... Though there were no signs of damage, I do believe it had happened... I noticed it was at the bottom of it new home, still very clearly soft (pale color, milky looking...) luckily I had added moss which I believe it either was able to grab onto before actually hitting the ground (its long haired moss) or the other moss of the ground short of "cushioned" the fall??

In any case it seems fine and theres no damage that ive seen. Also, it just started getting that notorious double shield in! Pretty neat!  

- Still awaiting the molt of my personal favorite double shield, the female with the arm issue.

2 Dead leaf moltees, both Gump and its brother/sister decided to molt today! Hitting L4 (finally...) apparently my two are slow.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> "Stupid cat..." Is the nicest form to phrase that, luckily this is a "Family-Friendly" forum.


Loool


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 05.09.15: Today's been a busy day within the crew ^_^
> 
> We've had a few different moltees which I'll list off:
> 
> 1 Griffin molted today, it is in fact a verified MALE!
> 
> After the dead leaf ooth hatching... I had ALOT of heads to feed, So traded out a little over half of my griffins leaving me with 3. I knew I had 2 females, but gambled with luck on the last... Since he was so young/small I really couldn't tell its gender at the time. So I've got a trio here! ^_^
> 
> 1 Double shield molted today, which honestly I have a feeling fell after molting... Though there were no signs of damage, I do believe it had happened... I noticed it was at the bottom of it new home, still very clearly soft (pale color, milky looking...) luckily I had added moss which I believe it either was able to grab onto before actually hitting the ground (its long haired moss) or the other moss of the ground short of "cushioned" the fall??
> 
> In any case it seems fine and theres no damage that ive seen. Also, it just started getting that notorious double shield in! Pretty neat!
> 
> - Still awaiting the molt of my personal favorite double shield, the female with the arm issue.
> 
> 2 Dead leaf moltees, both Gump and its brother/sister decided to molt today! Hitting L4 (finally...) apparently my two are slow.


Omg it WAS a busy day!! wow lol

Thats awesome that you got bpth sexes of the griffins!! im definitely gonna want some down the road!  i shall be customer numero uno!

im glad the double shield is alright! thats awesome that the double shield has appeared, you gotta show us!!

BOTH the dead leafs molted huh?! omg haha awesome, talk about in sync! congrats on all the molts and lack of mismolts buddy!


----------



## LAME

yes, I'm very proud of all my little ones... And after posting that update I decided to go double check everyone. Come to find out I had another moltee I had missed! My favorite Griffin! She's getting big, and even darker lol.

Definitely will update with photos in a few days. I'll give them time to harden and whatnots. ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> yes, I'm very proud of all my little ones... And after posting that update I decided to go double check everyone. Come to find out I had another moltee I had missed! My favorite Griffin! She's getting big, and even darker lol.
> 
> Definitely will update with photos in a few days. I'll give them time to harden and whatnots. ^_^


OMG so many molts!!!! lol! jeeze! okey dokes, ill be patient haha


----------



## dmina

So glad the molts went well! I always get so nervous when they stop eating... and then you hope it happens when you are able to help if anything goes sideways... Can't wait to see the pics... sometimes it gets to be a real job just taking pictures...LOL


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> So glad the molts went well! I always get so nervous when they stop eating... and then you hope it happens when you are able to help if anything goes sideways... Can't wait to see the pics... sometimes it gets to be a real job just taking pictures...LOL


Lol so true, everything said


----------



## LAME

Hey everyone, sorry for the delay in updating... Been extremely busy lately with home life,work,kids, and the crew. Heres a few quick updates on the most important things that have been going on....

05.13.15: Nymbit too was lost to a murder... Though he lived a great life and got to do everything every male is meant to, his time was ended far to soon. Poor buddy... Don't worry, that cat got what it had coming to it.

- With the passing of Nymbit, ive decided it best to gut the 29g tank until a more stable lid is acquired. Previously used a rubberized mesh lid (and haven't had issues for a year, up until just recently...) I've decided to go with glass... Which I have, just needs to be trimmed. (and ill modify by adding rubberized liner to provide grip to the underside.)


----------



## LAME

Some many months back my good friend Mantidbro and myself threw back and forth the idea of going in half's on an Idolomantis diabolica ooth... Surprisingly enough we had decided to go ahead and give it a shot. We had the ooth send to Mantidbro's house where he incubated and hatched it. He was nice enough to hand down the first born and I also claimed the last.  

05.06.15: Ooth hatching.

05.08.15: Ooth ends.

-First and last born claimed.

05.13.15: My two nymphs arrived. (L1)

- Both active and healthy.

05.23.15: One of my two have molted successfully to L2

- Awaiting the seconds molt.

(Photos coming soon...)


----------



## LAME

Deciding it was now warm enough in my area, I went out on a scouting run just to see what insects have flourished since the cold season had passed. For two weeks all I could spot were:

- Flies

- Bee's/wasps

- moths/butterflies

Then... A few days later on my day off, something told me to go back out and reinvestigate the area which I'd already been to. Surprisingly I started spotting new baby grasshoppers... The first thought that hit my head was "where there's prey, there's predators..." and sure enough...

05.17.15: Found new nymphs!

- Tenodera sinensis. All ranging from ages L1-L2

Knowing the odds stacked up against these new babies, I decided to house around 20. Leaving plenty to flourish in the new location.

(last year there were absolutely ZERO signs of sinensis in this location, it was strictly Stagmomantis carolina. However... I relocated an adult female near this location last year... More likely than not, these are HER offspring.)

Now... I love my Chinese mantids, but this is where my spirits have been lifted.

My first mantid's (Echo.) eggs never hatched.. With the disappointment of that situation I gave up hope on ever getting one of her offsprings.

Then yesterday I had to run a carpet cleaner out to my mom's house. (original finding zone of ECHO...)

Just as last year, as soon as I got up to my mothers door threshold I looked to the right and here was ANOTHER baby T. sinensis!? Undoubtedly relative to my passed babygirl Echo...

05.23.15: Added new found nymph to the crew, this one being a very special catch.

+ Related to: ECHO.

+ Out of respect and dedication this new baby will be known as: SONAR.

(photos of Sonar coming soon...)


----------



## LAME

05.23.15: BOTH GriM and my favorite Griffin female molted.

GriM is ( I believe...) L5, and shockingly.... Female?  

Brownie is Presub. ( I've been referring to her as Brownie... She's a big brown beauty ^_^ )


----------



## LAME

05.24.15: Today ive lost a spiney flower mantis... Its been acting ill/fatigued, ive tried every remedy I could... I'm back down to 1 Spiney.

Also lost a Creo, back down to 1.

Noticed ive had a stroke of bad luck with BOTH the Creo and Spiney. If these two parish, I doubt I'll make any efforts on these species again.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Hey everyone, sorry for the delay in updating... Been extremely busy lately with home life,work,kids, and the crew. Heres a few quick updates on the most important things that have been going on....
> 
> 05.13.15: Nymbit too was lost to a murder... Though he lived a great life and got to do everything every male is meant to, his time was ended far to soon. Poor buddy... Don't worry, that cat got what it had coming to it.
> 
> - With the passing of Nymbit, ive decided it best to gut the 29g tank until a more stable lid is acquired. Previously used a rubberized mesh lid (and haven't had issues for a year, up until just recently...) I've decided to go with glass... Which I have, just needs to be trimmed. (and ill modify by adding rubberized liner to provide grip to the underside.)


A glass lid is an awesome idea!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Some many months back my good friend Mantidbro and myself threw back and forth the idea of going in half's on an Idolomantis diabolica ooth... Surprisingly enough we had decided to go ahead and give it a shot. We had the ooth send to Mantidbro's house where he incubated and hatched it. He was nice enough to hand down the first born and I also claimed the last.
> 
> 05.06.15: Ooth hatching.
> 
> 05.08.15: Ooth ends.
> 
> -First and last born claimed.
> 
> 05.13.15: My two nymphs arrived. (L1)
> 
> - Both active and healthy.
> 
> 05.23.15: One of my two have molted successfully to L2
> 
> - Awaiting the seconds molt.
> 
> (Photos coming soon...)


  we are too cool! haha


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Deciding it was now warm enough in my area, I went out on a scouting run just to see what insects have flourished since the cold season had passed. For two weeks all I could spot were:
> 
> - Flies
> 
> - Bee's/wasps
> 
> - moths/butterflies
> 
> Then... A few days later on my day off, something told me to go back out and reinvestigate the area which I'd already been to. Surprisingly I started spotting new baby grasshoppers... The first thought that hit my head was "where there's prey, there's predators..." and sure enough...
> 
> 05.17.15: Found new nymphs!
> 
> - Tenodera sinensis. All ranging from ages L1-L2
> 
> Knowing the odds stacked up against these new babies, I decided to house around 20. Leaving plenty to flourish in the new location.
> 
> (last year there were absolutely ZERO signs of sinensis in this location, it was strictly Stagmomantis carolina. However... I relocated an adult female near this location last year... More likely than not, these are HER offspring.)
> 
> Now... I love my Chinese mantids, but this is where my spirits have been lifted.
> 
> My first mantid's (Echo.) eggs never hatched.. With the disappointment of that situation I gave up hope on ever getting one of her offsprings.
> 
> Then yesterday I had to run a carpet cleaner out to my mom's house. (original finding zone of ECHO...)
> 
> Just as last year, as soon as I got up to my mothers door threshold I looked to the right and here was ANOTHER baby T. sinensis!? Undoubtedly relative to my passed babygirl Echo...
> 
> 05.23.15: Added new found nymph to the crew, this one being a very special catch.
> 
> + Related to: ECHO.
> 
> + Out of respect and dedication this new baby will be known as: SONAR.
> 
> (photos of Sonar coming soon...)


Ooh i didnt even notice that! echo and sonar... Thats great dude, perfect


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 05.23.15: BOTH GriM and my favorite Griffin female molted.
> 
> GriM is ( I believe...) L5, and shockingly.... Female?
> 
> Brownie is Presub. ( I've been referring to her as Brownie... She's a big brown beauty ^_^ )


Are you gonna name her Brownie or is that just her nickname?


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 05.24.15: Today ive lost a spiney flower mantis... Its been acting ill/fatigued, ive tried every remedy I could... I'm back down to 1 Spiney.
> 
> Also lost a Creo, back down to 1.
> 
> Noticed ive had a stroke of bad luck with BOTH the Creo and Spiney. If these two parish, I doubt I'll make any efforts on these species again.


Sorry for your losses! those are sensitive little buggers eh??


----------



## Sticky

Will you give the little idolos milk?


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> Ooh i didnt even notice that! echo and sonar... Thats great dude, perfect


LOL, thanks. Yes... My girlfriend suggested it and it just stuck.



MantidBro said:


> Are you gonna name her Brownie or is that just her nickname?


More than likely she will get stick as "Brownie" 


Sticky said:


> Will you give the little idolos milk?


Now this.... I haven't thought about. I may possibly do one with/one without!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> LOL, thanks. Yes... My girlfriend suggested it and it just stuck. More than likely she will get stick as "Brownie"
> 
> Now this.... I haven't thought about. I may possibly do one with/one without!


Haha nice! Thats a good name, Brownie, id never considered a name like that, i outta give my next ones a similar name, maybeee... cracker or somethin idk lol


----------



## LAME

Lol cracker is inappropriate  hahaha!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Lol cracker is inappropriate  hahaha!


Lol! How about chip? Lol


----------



## LAME

05.26.15: Finally my 2nd Idolomantis molted this morning! Ive still gotta shoot some photos for you all, honestly ive been finding it quite the challenge to photograph the idolos... Maybe just my two? But they refuse to sit still for the camera... &gt;_&lt;


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 05.26.15: Finally my 2nd Idolomantis molted this morning! Ive still gotta shoot some photos for you all, honestly ive been finding it quite the challenge to photograph the idolos... Maybe just my two? But they refuse to sit still for the camera... &gt;_&lt;


Mine are crazy too! You should seen one of mine yesterday. Spotted one of the other mantids and flew across the lid before i could blink! Its easiest to photograph when theyre eating lol


----------



## dmina

Great updates... sorry for the losses... I think the photo part, is the hardest part of the collection threads.. when you finally get the time... they don't want to cooperate!


----------



## LAME

dmina said:


> Great updates... sorry for the losses... I think the photo part, is the hardest part of the collection threads.. when you finally get the time... they don't want to cooperate!


LOL! I know that's right! However.... I was able to get a few quick shots with the cellphone, not great... But a visual nonetheless.  Here's one of my two Devils, this ones named "Twitch"... Since birth its always moved/walked/swayed more twitchy than is sibling (Crowley... And yes, I stole the name from the t.v series "Supernatural"...) ^_^ 





Heres two of my babygirl, Brownie!









Her previous molt put her at sub (judgement by budwings size...) Brownie was already a little aged when I had received her.

I get more of the others, hopefully lol.


----------



## LAME

05.28.15: The male Griffin also finally molted. He is now one molt from presub and a beautiful green.


----------



## dmina

Those photos are not bad for a phone... great job... thanks for sharing.. and you have some great names too!


----------



## LAME

Thanks Dmina!


----------



## mantisman 230

do you need a boyfriend for your female double shields, Ive got a few to spare at l4-l5, My oldest female griffin is similar to brownie, but is a lighter tan green mix.


----------



## LAME

Actually I could use a male for them! Perfect age too!


----------



## mantisman 230

PM me


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> LOL! I know that's right! However.... I was able to get a few quick shots with the cellphone, not great... But a visual nonetheless.
> 
> Here's one of my two Devils, this ones named "Twitch"... Since birth its always moved/walked/swayed more twitchy than is sibling (Crowley... And yes, I stole the name from the t.v series "Supernatural"...) ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Heres two of my babygirl, Brownie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her previous molt put her at sub (judgement by budwings size...) Brownie was already a little aged when I had received her.
> 
> I get more of the others, hopefully lol.


Awesome!! i love that last shot of Brownie, starin at the cam!


----------



## LAME

She reminds me of Echo in that last photo. ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> She reminds me of Echo in that last photo. ^_^


I thought so too! aaww


----------



## LAME

06.03.15: Re-homed "GriM." To Mantidbro, hopefully this time on her travels she doesn't arrive dead like when I had received her.

- My other female also molted.

06.04.15: One of my two idols (Crowley.) molted this morning, achieved L3.





- also, Sonar molted to L3.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 06.03.15: Re-homed "GriM." To Mantidbro, hopefully this time on her travels she doesn't arrive dead like when I had received her.
> 
> - My other female also molted.
> 
> 06.04.15: One of my two idols (Crowley.) molted this morning, achieved L3.
> 
> 
> 
> - also, Sonar molted to L3.


I really appreciate you givin me GriM, thanks again bro, and thats an awesome shot of Crowley!!


----------



## LAME

Happy belated birthday buddy.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Happy belated birthday buddy.


 ^_^


----------



## mantisman 230

lol well let me know if you wish to breed them all xD


----------



## LAME

I've still got a L4/5 female double shield I need that mate for.

Though ive given some thought towards the breeding, I'm going to focus primarily on griffin mantids and keep them going within the hobby ( or try atleast...) since they're a big species, but will still dapple here and there with others such as the double shield and other larger ones.

Ive come to terms that smaller species just aren't for me... For one reason or another i just can't keep them alive.


----------



## mantisman 230

haha, my oldest female griffin is actually days away from adult!


----------



## LAME

Brownie's pretty close herself, her buds are starting to swell a tad bit so her final leap is near!


----------



## LAME

Figured it was due for some updated photos:

Here's my final double shield female, surprisingly despite her previous condition with bum arms... She's managed to get passed two molts and now is a beautiful little girl.





Here's my second female griffin, Ivy.





Updated shot on Spiney.





I'll more updated photos of the rest of the crew tomorrow before work.


----------



## LAME

06.09.15: Brownie is currently undergoing her final leap!

Despite choosing the worst possible place to molt (on the glass wall and lid edge...) she has some how managed to complete the shed AND flip around... I really don't know how she pulled it off but I'm extremely pleased with my newest babygirl! XD

I will get updated photos of her as well.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Figured it was due for some updated photos:
> 
> Here's my final double shield female, surprisingly despite her previous condition with bum arms... She's managed to get passed two molts and now is a beautiful little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my second female griffin, Ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated shot on Spiney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll more updated photos of the rest of the crew tomorrow before work.


Amazing indeed!! I know i already saw em but still lol they are truly great  

Aw shoot you have work tomorrow!! I forgot... Dang it!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 06.09.15: Brownie is currently undergoing her final leap!
> 
> Despite choosing the worst possible place to molt (on the glass wall and lid edge...) she has some how managed to complete the shed AND flip around... I really don't know how she pulled it off but I'm extremely pleased with my newest babygirl! XD
> 
> I will get updated photos of her as well.


Im so pleased too, i cant believe she made it, i cant wait to see her adult form!!


----------



## LAME

06.09.15: One of my two chaetas had also molted throughout the night.

Aaaaaaaand, here's Brownie's after-molt photos! (cellphone...)













Though, I must say 5 inches is a bit over exaggerating... They're more like 4 inches if your measuring from tip of wing to tip of head. However, I'm not positive on how everyone measures their specimens... But if including her antennae, she would be 5inches. Either way she's a perfect little lady!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 06.09.15: One of my two chaetas had also molted throughout the night.
> 
> Aaaaaaaand, here's Brownie's after-molt photos! (cellphone...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, I must say 5 inches is a bit over exaggerating... They're more like 4 inches if your measuring from tip of wing to tip of head. However, I'm not positive on how everyone measures their specimens... But if including her antennae, she would be 5inches. Either way she's a perfect little lady!


I love the blue on her arms thats wicked cool!! and how her wings look like the camo design... She really does look a lot like Echo!


----------



## LAME

Yeah! That camouflage is pretty wicked, can't wait to see Ivy's adult skin.

A lot of the things she's starting to do reminds me a lot of her as well ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Yeah! That camouflage is pretty wicked, can't wait to see Ivy's adult skin.
> 
> A lot of the things she's starting to do reminds me a lot of her as well ^_^


Same here! i wonder, if she stays green, if the wings will look different than Brownie's?

Haha yeah? like what?


----------



## LAME

I'm hoping Ivy stays green, she has all the way through so I think the chances are fairly high on it.

Well... I shown you how attached shes become, now she's become more and more interested in coming out the terrarium. when she sees me walking passed her home I can always find her running up to the lid and peering out, eagerly waiting to come out and play... She's also found a new habit of trying to climb up to the top of my head to chill lol.

Echo would manage to get in the same spot when she was enjoying her daily exercise.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I'm hoping Ivy stays green, she has all the way through so I think the chances are fairly high on it.
> 
> Well... I shown you how attached shes become, now she's become more and more interested in coming out the terrarium. when she sees me walking passed her home I can always find her running up to the lid and peering out, eagerly waiting to come out and play... She's also found a new habit of trying to climb up to the top of my head to chill lol.
> 
> Echo would manage to get in the same spot when she was enjoying her daily exercise.


I was thinkin so too

Haha aw aint that cute!


----------



## mantisman 230

My griffin girl is being a troll xD, wingbuds at final stage and still no shed xD, mine is lighter than yours is, so I will have to see how mine turns out


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> My griffin girl is being a troll xD, wingbuds at final stage and still no shed xD, mine is lighter than yours is, so I will have to see how mine turns out


Man... I was watching mine for days before she decided to shed around midnight last night. Took a good hour atleast for the molt itself, not including her wing development. I had to watch most of it because I was so worried she was a goner... Not that I could've helped given the location she had picked. :|


----------



## mantisman 230

mine is on a nice stable perch perfect for the shed, I think she has picked the final spot as well!


----------



## Sticky

Brownie looks just like Dolly! Both are beautiful.


----------



## mantisman 230

mine is shedding to adult! With even more green than before!


----------



## LAME

Is that the one I sent you Sticky??

@mantisman 230: Definitely will have to share her photo!


----------



## LAME

06.09.15: Spiney the spiney flower molted last night while I was away at work. Here's a new updated photo.  





06.09.15: One of the Chaetas molted to L2.





...Another update shot:

Japanese boxer (female.)


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 06.09.15: Spiney the spiney flower molted last night while I was away at work. Here's a new updated photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06.09.15: One of the Chaetas molted to L2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Another update shot:
> 
> Japanese boxer (female.)


Amazing!


----------



## mantisman 230

I keep trying to add a photo, but it keeps freezing up on me.


----------



## MantidBro

mantisman 230 said:


> I keep trying to add a photo, but it keeps freezing up on me.


Is the photo too big or?


----------



## mantisman 230

I have tried URL, Direct, and nothing, and I cant do anything after I paste.


----------



## MantidBro

mantisman 230 said:


> I have tried URL, Direct, and nothing, and I cant do anything after I paste.


The file could possibly be too big so once you paste it freezes. Try resizing it and see if that helps. If not, it may just be the site. It used to be easier to upload here. Lame taught me a good method. Upload the photo to photobucket, and then on the right there are links, select the one that says "for forums, etc".


----------



## mantisman 230

that is actually what Ive been using xD


----------



## MantidBro

mantisman 230 said:


> that is actually what Ive been using xD


Oh lol


----------



## mantisman 230

she has lost her green wing margins  but is now a beautiful red brown with some pink on the wings


----------



## LAME

06.12.15: The donated ghost ooth from: Dmina hatched this morning around 8/8:30am. Releasing 25 hatchling ghosts. All 25 nymphs have been temporarily re-homed into the 10 gallon "Holding Cell."

- nymphs appear ready for feedings, ive introduced D. mel &amp; D. hydei into the cell.


----------



## LAME

06.12.15: Received a gift in the mail from "Mantidbro", a much needed utensil when out scouting for useful items or new catches.





I've already packed it with the necessities for containment, acquiring plant clippings, and clearing paths. Pretty awesome surprise and the digital camo makes it that much better.


----------



## LAME

06.13.15: Got a few photos of my newest favorite "Brownie" showing off how big and tough she can be. Not great photos, they came out extremely blurry (poor lighting/kids running about...) so I had to way over process the photos just to bring put SOME clear visibility.









- Also, Sonar molted.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 06.12.15: The donated ghost ooth from: Dmina hatched this morning around 8/8:30am. Releasing 25 hatchling ghosts. All 25 nymphs have been temporarily re-homed into the 10 gallon "Holding Cell."
> 
> - nymphs appear ready for feedings, ive introduced D. mel &amp; D. hydei into the cell.


We need piiiiiics!!! haha x)


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 06.12.15: Received a gift in the mail from "Mantidbro", a much needed utensil when out scouting for useful items or new catches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already packed it with the necessities for containment, acquiring plant clippings, and clearing paths. Pretty awesome surprise and the digital camo makes it that much better.


Im glad you like it and that its workin well for ya!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 06.13.15: Got a few photos of my newest favorite "Brownie" showing off how big and tough she can be. Not great photos, they came out extremely blurry (poor lighting/kids running about...) so I had to way over process the photos just to bring put SOME clear visibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Also, Sonar molted.


Shes so cool, she looks so much like Echo aside from the coloration. She has amazing colors!!


----------



## Sticky

She is beautiful!


----------



## dmina

Great pics... everyone is getting so big.. and beautiful! Thanks for the update.. keep them coming..


----------



## Sticky

Yes, Dolly is the girl you sent me. She is a beautiful young lady now. She is quite petit compared to other female griffens.


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> Yes, Dolly is the girl you sent me. She is a beautiful young lady now. She is quite petit compared to other female griffens.


I'm glad she made to safely to adulthood Sticky! ^_^


----------



## LAME

06.15.15: Gump molted to L5.

-I'll shoot some photos of him soon!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 06.15.15: Gump molted to L5.
> 
> -I'll shoot some photos of him soon!


Lookin forward to them!


----------



## LAME

06.16.15: "Brownie's Outdoor Adventure!"





Also, Idolomantis "Crowley" molted to L4, ill get a photo soon! ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 06.16.15: "Brownie's Outdoor Adventure!"
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Idolomantis "Crowley" molted to L4, ill get a photo soon! ^_^


Ill bet she loved goin outside! Was she being hyper?

Hooray to Crowley, the second should be soon eh?


----------



## mantisman 230

well, my griffin has finally chosen her colors, and it has a good deal of pink on her wings!


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> Ill bet she loved goin outside! Was she being hyper?
> 
> Hooray to Crowley, the second should be soon eh?


Actually, surprisingly she was very calm about it. Lol... Such a good girl ^_^


mantisman 230 said:


> well, my griffin has finally chosen her colors, and it has a good deal of pink on her wings!


Dude, you're definitely going to have to show her off  ...if anything, and if you're still having issues posting the photo. You can email me the photo... I'll post it in here for you.


----------



## mantisman 230

Ill email you the photo xD


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> Ill email you the photo xD


Had an issue and my phone wouldn't save the photos, so I screen capped them and crop out my phones display.


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> Ill email you the photo xD








She really is too adorable mantisman 230 ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> She really is too adorable mantisman 230 ^_^


Thats mantisman 230s girl?? awesome!! they really do get big huh??


----------



## LAME

06.22.15: Idolo "Twitch" decided to molt dangerously close to the edge of her container, a moronic decision that just cost her life. despite all the rubberized liners,mesh, and rough surfaced sticks. There was no saving her.

Great start to my day off.


----------



## Sticky

I am so sorry! That hurts so deeply! I have new baby Hierodula Xishaensis. Would you like afew? Pm if so. Maybe a new baby would help take away some of the hurt.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 06.22.15: Idolo "Twitch" decided to molt dangerously close to the edge of her container, a moronic decision that just cost her life. despite all the rubberized liners,mesh, and rough surfaced sticks. There was no saving her.
> 
> Great start to my day off.


Im so sorry man  like i said in the email, if im able to breed, youll be getting nymphs or an ooth for sure. But for now at least you have Crowley.


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> I am so sorry! That hurts so deeply! I have new baby Hierodula Xishaensis. Would you like afew? Pm if so. Maybe a new baby would help take away some of the hurt.


Your ooth finally hatched out? If you wouldn't mind, sure!

Delta was just as sweet as my Echo was, so I'd enjoy another go on Hiero x. I believe I have a different Hierodula inbound as well. (acquiring through a trade...)

If you need my address again just Pm me, also let me know what you'd like for it/them.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Your ooth finally hatched out? If you wouldn't mind, sure!
> 
> Delta was just as sweet as my Echo was, so I'd enjoy another go on Hiero x. I believe I have a different Hierodula inbound as well. (acquiring through a trade...)
> 
> If you need my address again just Pm me, also let me know what you'd like for it/them.


Hierodula are awesome! Do you know which species the other Hiero youll be getting is??


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> Im so sorry man  like i said in the email, if im able to breed, youll be getting nymphs or an ooth for sure. But for now at least you have Crowley.


I appreciate you my friend, you just worry about getting them TO adulthood.Edit: Inbound is Hierodula patellifera


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I appreciate you my friend, you just worry about getting them TO adulthood.
> 
> Edit: Inbound is Hierodula patellifera


I appreciate you too bud, ikr im shiverin in me timbers over here, im constantly worried about these guys. Ill be so relieved when they are adults, if i manage to get them there. Aw those are cool lookin!


----------



## dmina

Sorry about your loss LAME... no matter how hard we try....Sh*t happens.. Sorry again...


----------



## LAME

dmina said:


> Sorry about your loss LAME... no matter how hard we try....Sh*t happens.. Sorry again...


Yeah... That's the truth, I knew it was bad news when I seen how close to the tanks surface she was molting at.. I was fortunate that Brownie pulled it off.


----------



## Sticky

Patellifera are great! I had one that lived to be 1 year old. Is that unusual?

They have great personalities and are true Hierodula. Patty took one look at her man and BAM! She grabbed him and killed him before I could intervene! I hope Lame yours turn out to be like my Patty.


----------



## CosbyArt

Sorry to hear about Twitch, what a shame. I know you have been looking forward to Idolos for awhile now, wishing you the best for Crowley.


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> Patellifera are great! I had one that lived to be 1 year old. Is that unusual?
> 
> They have great personalities and are true Hierodula. Patty took one look at her man and BAM! She grabbed him and killed him before I could intervene! I hope Lame yours turn out to be like my Patty.


I'm looking forward to raising this one now.  



CosbyArt said:


> Sorry to hear about Twitch, what a shame. I know you have been looking forward to Idolos for awhile now, wishing you the best for Crowley.


True, and thanks bud... But now Crowley will get more special attention, id hate for this to happen to both of them. Honestly though... Ive still got my sights on the megamantis.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I'm looking forward to raising this one now.
> 
> True, and thanks bud... But now Crowley will get more special attention, id hate for this to happen to both of them. Honestly though... Ive still got my sights on the megamantis.


Same here! mega mantino!! haha good name eh??


----------



## LAME

06.25.15: My 2nd female Griffin (Ivy.) is undergoing her final leap. All has gone well so far and she's managed to flip around. Wing development currently in process  

She's managed to keep her vivid green color so far, but can't be certain until she's fully dried. I will post a photo of her in a day or two.  

- just awaiting the male to catch up to his ladies, I WILL be breeding the griffin mantis.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 06.25.15: My 2nd female Griffin (Ivy.) is undergoing her final leap. All has gone well so far and she's managed to flip around. Wing development currently in process
> 
> She's managed to keep her vivid green color so far, but can't be certain until she's fully dried. I will post a photo of her in a day or two.
> 
> - just awaiting the male to catch up to his ladies, I WILL be breeding the griffin mantis.


Congrats to you and Ivy!!  i hope she stays green, thatd be awesome to have one of each! Im excited to see her! Good luck on the breeding, ill bet youll succeed!


----------



## LAME

I really hope she stays as green as she had throughout her previous molts. ^_^ 

Thanx brehhh.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I really hope she stays as green as she had throughout her previous molts. ^_^
> 
> Thanx brehhh.


Me too!

Youre welcome!


----------



## LAME

06.25.15: Made a trading with another forum member, sending off Gump's brother to forum member "Mantis Monarch" I received my package containing what I thought was just my half of the trade.. Upon opening I quickly realized Monarch had sent alot more than just my new Hierodula, generously sending a double pair of budwings! ^_^ 

Heres the Hierodula patellifera.





And one of the female budwings.





(cellphone shots.)


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 06.25.15: Made a trading with another forum member, sending off Gump's brother to forum member "Mantis Monarch" I received my package containing what I thought was just my half of the trade.. Upon opening I quickly realized Monarch had sent alot more than just my new Hierodula, generously sending a double pair of budwings! ^_^
> 
> Heres the Hierodula patellifera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the female budwings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cellphone shots.)


So green, the hiero!! enjoy your new mantids pal!  haha more species to add to your list!


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> So green, the hiero!! enjoy your new mantids pal!  haha more species to add to your list!


 lol. Definitely.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> lol. Definitely.


So 18 now!!  !!


----------



## Sticky

Both are really cute, especially the budwing! I hope you get alot of enjoyment with them.


----------



## CosbyArt

Nice, enjoy your new pets


----------



## mantisman 230

Lol if you think 18 is a lot try nearly 50 xD, but glad you posted my girl!


----------



## LAME

Oh I had alot more when I hatched the Malaysian ooth lol, my count was well passed 50 for sure  

No problems buddy, anytime.


----------



## mantisman 230

one of my females has turned a gorgeous rose color and the other is still green, both are subadults so cant wait to see how they turn out


----------



## LAME

Dude sweet! Unfortunately my second (ivy) had lost alot of her green :|

I mean she's still green-iiiish.... But not green like tenodera.


----------



## mantisman 230

yeah, not fully green, but mostly green


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Dude sweet! Unfortunately my second (ivy) had lost alot of her green :|
> 
> I mean she's still green-iiiish.... But not green like tenodera.


I always get bummed when they first molt and are bright green then the next day more brown, lol, i never get why it happens. Of course they are still loved but its cool to get a greenie!


----------



## LAME

06.27.15: My female double shield made another shed, coming out incredibly beautiful id say!


----------



## mantisman 230

very nice, one of my girls is a deep gold and rose color xD


----------



## LAME

06.29.15: My male griffin caught up with his lady friends  

Making his adult leap over night, I woke up this morning to his new form. Here's a photo of him in the "Community Inspiration" build.





(again, a cellphone photo.)



mantisman 230 said:


> very nice, one of my girls is a deep gold and rose color xD


  thank you! I hope she keeps getting more and more vibrant in colors, seems with each molt so far she has so my finger are crossed!  Oh!... You'll have to share yours for sure.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 06.27.15: My female double shield made another shed, coming out incredibly beautiful id say!


Beautiful!!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 06.29.15: My male griffin caught up with his lady friends
> 
> Making his adult leap over night, I woke up this morning to his new form. Here's a photo of him in the "Community Inspiration" build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (again, a cellphone photo.)
> 
> thank you! I hope she keeps getting more and more vibrant in colors, seems with each molt so far she has so my finger are crossed!
> 
> Oh!... You'll have to share yours for sure.


He loves it!


----------



## mantisman 230

I'll have to get some new crv3 batteries for my camera (I left it hooked up to my PC for god knows how long and it died) before I can add the photos of that Pnigomantis. Her sister is a bright orange!


----------



## dmina

Great update.. you need to add a pic of the ghosts you hatched! They are part of your collection now! Right? Thanks for sharing..


----------



## PlayingMantis

I wish double shields could retain their green colors throughout their lives! I feel they're beautiful as subadults, and freshly molted adults...


----------



## LAME

dmina said:


> Great update.. you need to add a pic of the ghosts you hatched! They are part of your collection now! Right? Thanks for sharing..


You know what, that's true! Lol... I was only considering those as part of the community build project, but I suppose you ARE technically right. ...though I have to admit I have been slacking on the updates. Apologies... :|

I'll get updates posted tonight!



PlayingMantis said:


> I wish double shields could retain their green colors throughout their lives! I feel they're beautiful as subadults, and freshly molted adults...


This is my first round going up with the double shields. Mine doesn't really do much... Really she just sits around the same spot (stick.) and stays there. She's a sweetheart though when she is out to roam around.


----------



## LAME

07.01.15: Idolomantis "Crowley" achieved her L5 molt!  





With this successful molt i gave her a needed gift. Converting a 10 gallon aquarium up right and completely lining each wall with rubberized shelf liner. She now enjoys a brand new home which i dubbed "Crowley's Castle." Lol.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> You know what, that's true! Lol... I was only considering those as part of the community build project, but I suppose you ARE technically right.
> 
> ...though I have to admit I have been slacking on the updates. Apologies... :|
> 
> I'll get updates posted tonight!
> 
> This is my first round going up with the double shields. Mine doesn't really do much... Really she just sits around the same spot (stick.) and stays there. She's a sweetheart though when she is out to roam around.


GriM is the same, sits (or hangs lol) still while in her home but once out she is a curious sweetheart!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 07.01.15: Idolomantis "Crowley" achieved her L5 molt!
> 
> 
> 
> With this successful molt i gave her a needed gift. Converting a 10 gallon aquarium up right and completely lining each wall with rubberized shelf liner. She now enjoys a brand new home which i dubbed "Crowley's Castle." Lol.


Again... Her coloration is awesome! White, like Lawless! I see the slit, or "V" on her abdomen there! Surely looking female!  oh bro, you gotta show em all Crowley's Castle lol, its awesome!!


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> Again... Her coloration is awesome! White, like Lawless! I see the slit, or "V" on her abdomen there! Surely looking female!  oh bro, you gotta show em all Crowley's Castle lol, its awesome!!


Lol... I was debating showing it off.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Lol... I was debating showing it off.


Show it off, no ones lookin...! Lol jk, everyones lookin! xD id bet theyd like to see though! I think ill show my new homes for my idolos too on my next post


----------



## dmina

I wanna see it!



congrats on the molt!


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> I'll get updates posted tonight! This is my first round going up with the double shields. Mine doesn't really do much... Really she just sits around the same spot (stick.) and stays there. She's a sweetheart though when she is out to roam around.


Same for my double shields as well. They will sit still unless my hand is nearby or a loose fly and they will smack at their cups making a loud thud near it. Once out though they will roam up and down my arms and don't act skittish or swat at me. Seems though most other species will do limited walking around ever once in awhile in their habitats.

How are the Egyptian Pygmy's doing?

Out of the species I've had my Japanese boxers (Acromantis japonica) are the most active by far. They always act like they are on a sugar buzz, no matter how well feed they are. They will cimb all over inside their cups, sit about 5 minutes get bored and do it again. If they have feeders in there they will haul buns chasing them down. I think they miss catching them at times so they can chase them again.

I limit how often I get them out though as they will come running out look around then start jumping all over the place (my keyboard, mouse, my shirt, camera, floor) anything that interests them. Then usually about after 10 minutes or so I have a battle to get them safely back into their homes.

The only good thing is they have molted several times since I first got them and can more easier find them when they go running and jumping around.  My little nephews loves them as they are small, and he helps me find them when they get jumping around.


----------



## LAME

"Crowley's Castle."

On this build i thought it'd be wise to use duct tape prior to doing anything. I thought the tape could help the hot glue actually stick to the glass, rather than just peeling/falling off when cooled.





After i had every corner and edge outlined in tape. I started sizing, cutting, and gluing sheets of rubberized shelf liner. Giving idolo Crowley ample moving and climbing area.









After having all the walls set with liner I had to rig a lid.... Being up-right I wanted something easy to get into for myself... Yet impossible for Crowley to escape. Using a heavy duty rubberized mesh screen I glued the top corners directly to the tanks plastic "lip".





Finally, i needed to find a way to keep the lid on the build... I decided to go with Velcro. Outlining the tanks plastic "lip" with smaller strips of Velcro seems to have done the trick. Ive had no escaping from Miss Crowley or her prey. I don't know if anyone else on the forum has used Velcro before but.... Figured id throw it out there, works for me.


----------



## LAME

@CosbyArt: Sadly Marc passed recently... I'm down to a lonely female that's showing signs of readiness.

I have to agree with the Acromantis lol... My females the same. She always greets me with waving claws when I come to check everyone.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> "Crowley's Castle."
> 
> On this build i thought it'd be wise to use duct tape prior to doing anything. I thought the tape could help the hot glue actually stick to the glass, rather than just peeling/falling off when cooled.
> 
> 
> 
> After i had every corner and edge outlined in tape. I started sizing, cutting, and gluing sheets of rubberized shelf liner. Giving idolo Crowley ample moving and climbing area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After having all the walls set with liner I had to rig a lid.... Being up-right I wanted something easy to get into for myself... Yet impossible for Crowley to escape. Using a heavy duty rubberized mesh screen I glued the top corners directly to the tanks plastic "lip".
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, i needed to find a way to keep the lid on the build... I decided to go with Velcro. Outlining the tanks plastic "lip" with smaller strips of Velcro seems to have done the trick. Ive had no escaping from Miss Crowley or her prey. I don't know if anyone else on the forum has used Velcro before but.... Figured id throw it out there, works for me.


Yep... Hes a freakin genius!!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> @CosbyArt: Sadly Marc passed recently... I'm down to a lonely female that's showing signs of readiness.
> 
> I have to agree with the Acromantis lol... My females the same. She always greets me with waving claws when I come to check everyone.


RIP marc!


----------



## dmina

What an awesome build! Great job!


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> @CosbyArt: Sadly Marc passed recently... I'm down to a lonely female that's showing signs of readiness.
> 
> I have to agree with the Acromantis lol... My females the same. She always greets me with waving claws when I come to check everyone.


Sorry to hear Marc passed. I'm down to one myself, is your female showing signs of old age or ready to mate? I checked mine and it has 5 abdomen segments, and the final end one is large - so it's female. Too bad otherwise I'd ship you mine to give you a shot at matting them buddy.

Is your girlfriend still interested in mantids and ready for some others, or given it up?

I like Crowleys Castle - great way to make a door.




I have a bag of Velcro I bought at $0.25 or $0.10 a pack when a discount store got rid of it, may have to work on a project.


----------



## LAME

The female I have left is ready for breeding... I may put her up for sale so someone on the board can breed her and keep the Egyptians going. Unfortunately my girlfriend doesn't seem too interested in them anymore.

Plus, you know me... I like my big mantids ^_^ 

So I've been debating on offloading all my small species (except spiney and the ghosts...) and just sticking with the big ones.


----------



## LAME

07.07.15: The Asian green I received on 06.27.15 from a trade molted to (I believe...) L4.





Not sure if I had mentioned that I also received two pairs of budwings that day... None of which have molted yet, but once they do I'll post photos of them.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> The female I have left is ready for breeding... I may put her up for sale so someone on the board can breed her and keep the Egyptians going. Unfortunately my girlfriend doesn't seem too interested in them anymore.
> 
> Plus, you know me... I like my big mantids ^_^
> 
> So I've been debating on offloading all my small species (except spiney and the ghosts...) and just sticking with the big ones.


Too bad your girl doesnt really like em anymore! but hey if ya can pass that female on and keep the species goin innthe hobby thatd be great, the more breeding the better! you never know how hard they may come to aquire in the future so its best to keep em goin if ya can! haha same, big mantids are the best of the best!! i dont mind a small one here and there, for the experience ya know, but big ones are just awesome!! i see small bugs all the time ya know lol, i like the big ones, its rarer to have a five inch insect than a one inch, two inch...


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 07.07.15: The Asian green I received on 06.27.15 from a trade molted to (I believe...) L4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I had mentioned that I also received two pairs of budwings that day... None of which have molted yet, but once they do I'll post photos of them.


I love the colors! male or female, can ya tell??


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> I love the colors! male or female, can ya tell??


 oh yeah... Its a GIRL! ^_^ guess I forgot to mention that part


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> oh yeah... Its a GIRL! ^_^ guess I forgot to mention that part


Perfect bro!  shes a beauty!


----------



## Sticky

LAME said:


> 07.07.15: The Asian green I received on 06.27.15 from a trade molted to (I believe...) L4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I had mentioned that I also received two pairs of budwings that day... None of which have molted yet, but once they do I'll post photos of them.


Look at that face! I love it! There is quite a special spirit in there!


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> Look at that face! I love it! There is quite a special spirit in there!


LOL!.. She's precious huh! ^_^


----------



## mantisman 230

Nice work, going back to the Pnigomantis not moving much, they don't, but throw a moth in there and they run after it xD, my girls are eating machines, and they take crickets as large as themselves with brutal force!


----------



## Mantis Monarch

LAME said:


> 07.07.15: The Asian green I received on 06.27.15 from a trade molted to (I believe...) L4.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I had mentioned that I also received two pairs of budwings that day... None of which have molted yet, but once they do I'll post photos of them.


 She looks happy. I'm sure you can tell how comfortable she is being on your hand. They were all raised with lots of hand time.


----------



## LAME

Mantis Monarch said:


> She looks happy. I'm sure you can tell how comfortable she is being on your hand. They were all raised with lots of hand time.


Lol I could tell when I opened her container upon arrival. There was no hesitation from her and she came calmly walking out of her cup like it was nothing new to her lol


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> The female I have left is ready for breeding... I may put her up for sale so someone on the board can breed her and keep the Egyptians going. Unfortunately my girlfriend doesn't seem too interested in them anymore.
> 
> Plus, you know me... I like my big mantids ^_^
> 
> So I've been debating on offloading all my small species (except spiney and the ghosts...) and just sticking with the big ones.


Too bad your girlfriend lost interest, well at least she isn't against them.  

Indeed the bigger the beast the better  Although I think I'm becoming a fan of the smaller ones nowadays - seems they have more personality and friendly, take up less room, and have more variety (and some amazing colors).

Might as well offload as you will need the room with big mantids. Nice new pet too, and you were talking about me missing the mantis meetings lol.


----------



## dmina

Great updates... congrats on the new group... great pics...


----------



## LAME

I haven't been able to update in awhile due to work and family life, but felt it was well over due for a updated post. So heres what's happened since the last post!  

All four budwings molted.





Both Chaetas molted to L3

The Asian Green molted.

Gump molted to adulthood and was rehomed to forum member "big b".

Rehomed Acromantis japonica "#2" to one of our newcomers "Melophile".

I woke up one morning a few days back and had spotted a baby Stagmomantis carolina sitting nearly lifeless on my Venus flytrap. I also noticed one of the rear legs is completely missing... I checked my plant, but there was surprisingly no evidence of the leg and all the mouths were untouched. I decided "Why not?!..." and took her in... Then I offered her some water, that she threw up.

Judgement by its state of health, lack of energy, and now signs of vomiting.. I thought the worst, but gave her a home anyway... Later on I offered her a small dot of honey and a small mist of water. Surprisingly she kept it down and I offered up a few D. melanogaster which she greedily fed upon.  

Acquired 3 baby Hierodula xishaensis from Sticky.

-All three have molted to L3(?)

Acquired a baby Polyspilota aeruginosa nymph from Dmina.

-molted from L1 over to L2.

Female double shield molted to I believe presub. She's still beautiful  





Sonar has molted... A few times, kinda lost track on her instar. :|

Buuuut.... Im sure ill catch her again at presub/sub.

The lonely female Egyptian laid her very first ooth... How incredibly tiny of an ooth lol.









And FINALLY!.... Babygirl "Brownie." is now showing signs of readiness! ^_^ 

Im going to give the male griffin "McQueen" a week or two to prepare himself for the challenge... I've got to admit the griffin females have gotten INCREDIBLY AGGRESSIVE over the last week and will even try to grab my hand(s) even after eating... I'm worried for my male but he's not named McQueen for nothing!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I haven't been able to update in awhile due to work and family life, but felt it was well over due for a updated post. So heres what's happened since the last post!
> 
> All four budwings molted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Chaetas molted to L3
> 
> The Asian Green molted.
> 
> Gump molted to adulthood and was rehomed to forum member "big b".
> 
> Rehomed Acromantis japonica "#2" to one of our newcomers "Melophile".
> 
> I woke up one morning a few days back and had spotted a baby Stagmomantis carolina sitting nearly lifeless on my Venus flytrap. I also noticed one of the rear legs is completely missing... I checked my plant, but there was surprisingly no evidence of the leg and all the mouths were untouched. I decided "Why not?!..." and took her in... Then I offered her some water, that she threw up.
> 
> Judgement by its state of health, lack of energy, and now signs of vomiting.. I thought the worst, but gave her a home anyway... Later on I offered her a small dot of honey and a small mist of water. Surprisingly she kept it down and I offered up a few D. melanogaster which she greedily fed upon.
> 
> Acquired 3 baby Hierodula xishaensis from Sticky.
> 
> -All three have molted to L3(?)
> 
> Acquired a baby Polyspilota aeruginosa nymph from Dmina.
> 
> -molted from L1 over to L2.
> 
> Female double shield molted to I believe presub. She's still beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonar has molted... A few times, kinda lost track on her instar. :|
> 
> Buuuut.... Im sure ill catch her again at presub/sub.
> 
> The lonely female Egyptian laid her very first ooth... How incredibly tiny of an ooth lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And FINALLY!.... Babygirl "Brownie." is now showing signs of readiness! ^_^
> 
> Im going to give the male griffin "McQueen" a week or two to prepare himself for the challenge... I've got to admit the griffin females have gotten INCREDIBLY AGGRESSIVE over the last week and will even try to grab my hand(s) even after eating... I'm worried for my male but he's not named McQueen for nothing!


Great shots man! wow what a post too haha, long one!

Thats awesome that the carolina even ate some flies, no more puking then??

Lol wow that really is a puny ooth, the spaces between the netting look big compared to it haha

Thats great! but gulp, theyre aggressive huh, well good luck buddy! good luck to mcqueen too haha, hopefully he will be as speedy and reactive as the car! x)


----------



## mantisman 230

my male is prepping to become an adult, so hopefully my oldest female wont eat him xD, but do you still want that male double shield?


----------



## dmina

Wow... a lot has been going on at your house! Sounds like you are keeping things growing... great photo's... keep us updated!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CosbyArt

Lots of great updates  Glad to see the little Pygmy is still kicking, you never know her ooths might just hatch via parthenogenesis.


----------



## LAME

Heres a photo of the Marble mantis:





And one of Crowley:


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Heres a photo of the Marble mantis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of Crowley:


Awesome! damn that one of the marbled is really clear, especially for a tiny one! and I love Crowley's pic, she reminds me of a dragon lurking in the dark


----------



## mantisman 230

Smaug


----------



## MantidBro

mantisman 230 said:


> Smaug


Lol. Smaug's awesome.


----------



## LAME

Lol thanks ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Lol thanks ^_^


Welcome!


----------



## dmina

Good job.. thanks for the updates


----------



## LAME

As most of you know, I've been swamped lately with the responsibilities of life and haven't been able to update nearly as much. Since I was busy with Project: Community Inspiration yesterday, I figured I may as well go ahead and get a few updated photos and post an update...

...I'll go ahead and start with the bad news first I guess.

Brownie layed her first (unfertilized) ooth.

After setting a date for Brownie's breeding session for 08/01/15, my day off... She dies the day before.

An unknown cause, she was well fed and hydrated... But I did notice her hanging oddly from only her from two feet and her raptorial claws, I thought nothing of the behavior and went to the store. When I came back (less than 2hrs later...) she was laying lifeless face down...

I guess its a good thing I kept the spare female griffin ( Ivy. )

(T. sinensis "Echo" STILL manages to hold the crown for overall size, both in bulk and length. I have photos.... But didn't want to post them.)

I also lost two of the three Hierodula x. nymphs I got from Sticky. Appeared to be vomit/ illness related, but from what is unknown. All my crew eat from the same plate, but I've had no others vomiting or dying.

And on the brighter side of things...

The surviving Hierodula x molted.





Asian Green (Hierodula p.) molted.









Budwings have started molts.

I acquired Hymenopus coronatus (Orchid mantis) from my good friend D.mina  

Not for me, but for the girlfriend... She's actually taking care of them herself and ones already made it first molt. So kudos to her.

Here's when they arrived at L1:





L2:





Sonar, Echo's ( what would be in human terms...) niece molted again. I'll get her photo tonight or tomorrow.

The beautiful double shield female took over the deed to Brownie's place (the original terrarium build).





Crowley. ^_^


----------



## Sticky

I am so, so sorry the babies I sent you died! That is a harsh disappointment. And about Brownie too. Im glad one of them lives still! Maybe you can find a friend for the survivor.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> As most of you know, I've been swamped lately with the responsibilities of life and haven't been able to update nearly as much. Since I was busy with Project: Community Inspiration yesterday, I figured I may as well go ahead and get a few updated photos and post an update...
> 
> ...I'll go ahead and start with the bad news first I guess.
> 
> Brownie layed her first (unfertilized) ooth.
> 
> After setting a date for Brownie's breeding session for 08/01/15, my day off... She dies the day before.
> 
> An unknown cause, she was well fed and hydrated... But I did notice her hanging oddly from only her from two feet and her raptorial claws, I thought nothing of the behavior and went to the store. When I came back (less than 2hrs later...) she was laying lifeless face down...
> 
> I guess its a good thing I kept the spare female griffin ( Ivy. )
> 
> (T. sinensis "Echo" STILL manages to hold the crown for overall size, both in bulk and length. I have photos.... But didn't want to post them.)
> 
> I also lost two of the three Hierodula x. nymphs I got from Sticky. Appeared to be vomit/ illness related, but from what is unknown. All my crew eat from the same plate, but I've had no others vomiting or dying.
> 
> And on the brighter side of things...
> 
> The surviving Hierodula x molted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asian Green (Hierodula p.) molted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budwings have started molts.
> 
> I acquired Hymenopus coronatus (Orchid mantis) from my good friend D.mina
> 
> Not for me, but for the girlfriend... She's actually taking care of them herself and ones already made it first molt. So kudos to her.
> 
> Here's when they arrived at L1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonar, Echo's ( what would be in human terms...) niece molted again. I'll get her photo tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> The beautiful double shield female took over the deed to Brownie's place (the original terrarium build).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crowley. ^_^


Sorry again about the losses bro, but the live ones are looking great!! awesome shots! your girlfriend is raising the orchids, wow! Good luck to her! Cool to see how quickly they change color, the orchids, just like idolos!

So which stage is Sonar at now??


----------



## LAME

Tis' "all good..." It happens sometimes, but Brownie's sudden death was probably the most disappointing.

Sonar... I think L5, buuuut I'm not absolute. :|


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Tis' "all good..." It happens sometimes, but Brownie's sudden death was probably the most disappointing.
> 
> Sonar... I think L5, buuuut I'm not absolute. :|


Yeah i can imagine, even im disappointed! she was awesome. She had a good life though no doubt  

Neat! so is Supermantis, at least i thiiink.... He may be at L6


----------



## bobericc

Hey lame i havent been popping up in here as much as i should have but your doing great bro, the responsibilities of life pop up on all of us sometimes hope you and the mantids find time to enjoy eachother. hierodula look very green, your girl must be happy with you for the orchards lol idodl getting big too, post a pic of chaeta!


----------



## mantisman 230

Is Ivy adult yet? If not the male might not be around for too much longer. Mine is being stupid, and hope he figures it out, I have four adult females to mate xD


----------



## LAME

Yeah she hit adult around the same little timeframe as Brown, I tried a pairing a few days back... But McQueen too was acting a fool. Too worried about what's beyond the window and flying off out of curiosity.

I was told to try at night... Which I may do come the night before my actual day off.

Was going to make another attempt this week, he was the last to molt to adult... So he should have time to do his job. If not, eh... No big deal I guess? Griffins didn't get as big as I thought, but they ARE a great species.


----------



## LAME

bobericc said:


> Hey lame i havent been popping up in here as much as i should have but your doing great bro, the responsibilities of life pop up on all of us sometimes hope you and the mantids find time to enjoy eachother. hierodula look very green, your girl must be happy with you for the orchards lol idodl getting big too, post a pic of chaeta!


All good buddy, and appreciate it.

She does indeed love the orchs.  

...and definitely, ill get a photo of the female I have left along with Sonar's photo.


----------



## mantisman 230

Size isn't everything, my oldest female has the biggest appetite I have ever seen, she has eaten almost 20 crickets in a week, and these are adult crickets too xD


----------



## CosbyArt

Great updates, although several losses (sorry to hear it's been rough on you lately too). Glad to hear you got your girlfriend back in the hobby, nothing better than having them with you.


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> Size isn't everything, my oldest female has the biggest appetite I have ever seen, she has eaten almost 20 crickets in a week, and these are adult crickets too xD


For me, with mantids?.... Sizes IS everything lol.  I need to do some research and scope out one of the most largest breeds and get one of them.. Or try.

Such as my most wanted, the mega-mantis.

...but I have been let down now many times in the search for a species bigger than what my first babygirl Echo was. I'm speaking in terms of both bulk and length though... Not just length.

I'm not too much into the stick mimics myself really.


----------



## mantisman 230

I will be breeding my Hierodula membranaceas soon enough


----------



## dmina

Great update.. So happy we finally hooked the girlfriend up... Let her know they love honey... once those orchids discover honey.. they will be knocking to come out..LOL


----------



## Alikaren

LAME said:


> For me, with mantids?.... Sizes IS everything lol.
> 
> I need to do some research and scope out one of the most largest breeds and get one of them.. Or try.
> 
> Such as my most wanted, the mega-mantis.
> 
> ...but I have been let down now many times in the search for a species bigger than what my first babygirl Echo was. I'm speaking in terms of both bulk and length though... Not just length.
> 
> I'm not too much into the stick mimics myself really.


Rhombodera megaera gets HUGE. Here's a comparison between an adult female R. megaera and an adult female P. guineensis (by Andy Kitson on Facebook):












He also said that R. megaera can bisect superworms with one bite.  If all goes well, I might have some R. megaera to offer eventually.


----------



## Sticky

Just make sure that they aren't so big they can bite you in half! That would not be fun and we would miss you!


----------



## LAME

Alikaren said:


> Rhombodera megaera gets HUGE. Here's a comparison between an adult female R. megaera and an adult female P. guineensis (by Andy Kitson on Facebook):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also said that R. megaera can bisect superworms with one bite.  If all goes well, I might have some R. megaera to offer eventually.


O.O oh lord... Keep me informed on this!  id definitely have to snag some.Really though, they're both beautiful. I'd take either in a heart beat.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> O.O oh lord... Keep me informed on this!  id definitely have to snag some.


Lol right??


----------



## LAME

08.13.15: ...Not really much has happened this time around on the update post.

Sonar molted a few days ago.

Sonar's premolt.









The Chaeta molted, and as promised a photo.  





One of the two orchids molted to L3. (photo coming...)

Idolomantis Crowley is due for her molt this week, within the next few days actually... So good luck to her and I'll post more updates afterwards.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 08.13.15: ...Not really much has happened this time around on the update post.
> 
> Sonar molted a few days ago.
> 
> Sonar's premolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chaeta molted, and as promised a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the two orchids molted to L3. (photo coming...)
> 
> Idolomantis Crowley is due for her molt this week, within the next few days actually... So good luck to her and I'll post more updates afterwards.


Again, great shots, and good luck with Crowley!! I know she will be okay. Youve got the same exact drawer liner, only orange.


----------



## mantisman 230

Haha, now I found a way to add photos, my big membranacea female


----------



## LAME

Aw man she's freaking cool too! Lol... I WANT THEM ALL!!!


----------



## dmina

LAME said:


> Aw man she's freaking cool too! Lol... I WANT THEM ALL!!!


It sounds like you need to go to a meeting LAME... great update thanks


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Aw man she's freaking cool too! Lol... I WANT THEM ALL!!!


Me too! Haha! XD


----------



## LAME

dmina said:


> It sounds like you need to go to a meeting LAME... great update thanks


LMAO  

Yes.... Its true, I have relapsed. My addiction is to strong to withstand any longer, I'm disgusting. ^_^


----------



## dmina

Here is the link.... so you have it handy! http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=34534&amp;hl=%2Bhome+%2Bhobby#entry275717


----------



## mantisman 230

I will be breeding those guys in a couple of weeks actually xD, lemme know if you want any baby membranacea or griffins when they show up xD


----------



## LAME

I think I'm good on the griffins, ive actually got breeding attempt #2 set for Monday (and Tuesday if need be...) and have a pretty good feeling about it.  

But ill definitely let you know about the other, I'm all about trying each one out atleast once...


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> LMAO
> 
> Yes.... Its true, I have relapsed. My addiction is to strong to withstand any longer, I'm disgusting. ^_^


Lol!


----------



## LAME

I wanted to drop in and update the thread, again not really much has happened. However I said I'd update after Crowley's molt... Which was a successful one! ^_^ 

After molt:





And another!  





A photo of the double shield, she's due for her molt.





Spiney had molted, and then passed two days later...

Found a pair of Stagmomantis carolina (Carolina mantis)

Budwings have started molting.

The status of breeding session #2 was a bust... McQueen is a complete idiot and was trying to have his way with sticks and my finger rather than Ivy... -_-

As violated as I feel... I'll try again when Ivy loses some weight.


----------



## CosbyArt

Great updates, well except Spiney. Nice to see Crowley is doing so well, congrats. Very nice find on the Carolina's! I'm jealous of those finds.  

I went to the park yesterday, got a plastic grocery bag filled with 2 types of moss, and my first millipede - but of course I'm covered in chigger bites today (and no mantids or walking sticks anywhere). I did try out my new diy sweeper net that worked great, at least for spiders and ants.

Best of luck with McQueen and watch those fingers.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I wanted to drop in and update the thread, again not really much has happened. However I said I'd update after Crowley's molt... Which was a successful one! ^_^
> 
> After molt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A photo of the double shield, she's due for her molt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiney had molted, and then passed two days later...
> 
> Found a pair of Stagmomantis carolina (Carolina mantis)
> 
> Budwings have started molting.
> 
> The status of breeding session #2 was a bust... McQueen is a complete idiot and was trying to have his way with sticks and my finger rather than Ivy... -_-
> 
> As violated as I feel... I'll try again when Ivy loses some weight.


Crowley is wicked cool, so white!

Lol! Dude the religiosa have been tryna get it on with my finger too!! Man i swear, if my finger were a female itd all be so easy!


----------



## Sticky

Its too bad the Diabolica dont become other colors, like Crowly is right now, and the beautiful pale tan I saw of a new adult before it changed to green. I love tans!


----------



## mantisman 230

Haha, I have a new male griffin coming in shortly, fortunately he is about 4 weeks mature, and got some ladies for him


----------



## LAME

08.25.15:

Today was a pretty productive day in LAME's crew, a good number of mateless mantids left us today for their new homes... Among them were the final Heterochaeta and the lone surviving marble.

I did get breeding session #3 for the Griffins kicked off today, which actually went very well.









Even though this was the first successful pairing it does appear the 3.5-4hr window is a correct timeframe for this species.

- Time marked.

06:28pm (Connection made.)

10:36pm (disconnected.)

McQueen walked away, keeping his head.  

Today I decided to go out for a walk on the trails, originally looking for a suitable male for a vivid green Tenodera sinensis... Upon finding two, one of which I crowned perfect enough (whom evaded my master mantis hunting skills.) I spotted an even larger female than the one I had at home... She is a MONSTER. The equal of my first babygirl, Echo.

- I Will post her photo tomorrow.  

I also have some new photos my girlfriend took of her Orchids i'll add along with the new female's.


----------



## mantisman 230

nice work man, mated my sinensis sunday night, and the male did an awesome job, but now I have to attempt to breed my griffins and membranacea xD


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> nice work man, mated my sinensis sunday night, and the male did an awesome job, but now I have to attempt to breed my griffins and membranacea xD


Yes, thank you my friend! ... Can't lie though, I was getting a little disappointed with the male after attempts #1 &amp; 2... But he definitely pulled through on this round, So kudos to McQueen for putting his big boy boots on today! ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 08.25.15:
> 
> Today was a pretty productive day in LAME's crew, a good number of mateless mantids left us today for their new homes... Among them were the final Heterochaeta and the lone surviving marble.
> 
> I did get breeding session #3 for the Griffins kicked off today, which actually went very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though this was the first successful pairing it does appear the 3.5-4hr window is a correct timeframe for this species.
> 
> - Time marked.
> 
> 06:28pm (Connection made.)
> 
> 10:36pm (disconnected.)
> 
> McQueen walked away, keeping his head.
> 
> Today I decided to go out for a walk on the trails, originally looking for a suitable male for a vivid green Tenodera sinensis... Upon finding two, one of which I crowned perfect enough (whom evaded my master mantis hunting skills.) I spotted an even larger female than the one I had at home... She is a MONSTER. The equal of my first babygirl, Echo.
> 
> - I Will post her photo tomorrow.
> 
> I also have some new photos my girlfriend took of her Orchids i'll add along with the new female's.


Good luck to those shipped off!

And i cant wait til ya got some griffin nymphies, im glad it worked out for ya!


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> Good luck to those shipped off!
> 
> And i cant wait til ya got some griffin nymphies, im glad it worked out for ya!


For sure! I'm looking forward to Ivy/McQueen generation 1 to show their faces already!  

Lol.... No but seriously, when they show I'll send you some... You must experience the species for yourself. They're pretty wicked especially the females... I've seen Ivy put such a squeeze force on a roach that the eggsack came out, she practically rips her food in half... Ive been feeding her medium Dubai roaches and Madagascar hissers lately. Even with the hard shell, doesn't stand a chance... She puts the clincher on them and it's game over.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> For sure! I'm looking forward to Ivy/McQueen generation 1 to show their faces already!
> 
> Lol.... No but seriously, when they show I'll send you some... You must experience the species for yourself. They're pretty wicked especially the females... I've seen Ivy put such a squeeze force on a roach that the eggsack came out, she practically rips her food in half... Ive been feeding her medium Dubai roaches and Madagascar hissers lately. Even with the hard shell, doesn't stand a chance... She puts the clincher on them and it's game over.


Me too!

Yeah?? thatd be awesome dude, thanks! Ill always have stuff to give back for the generosities lol  for sure sounds like my kinda mantid, especially the females!

Lol i asked earlier if you fed her for the mating... How did i miss that humungous roach?! xD


----------



## LAME

Heres the female I found yesterday:





Size compared to my hand:





The Orchids I bought for the girlfriend. (I forgot their names...)


----------



## Sticky

I love your big green female! She is handsome indeed! She is very stocky, is she a tenodera? Except for her face, she reminds me of a Hierodula.


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> I love your big green female! She is handsome indeed! She is very stocky, is she a tenodera? Except for her face, she reminds me of a Hierodula.


Lol isn't she?! I couldn't pass up such a big beauty.  

She's indeed a Chinese, just.... Huge. Lol


----------



## Sticky

Will you breed her? If so, I would love an ooth!


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> Will you breed her? If so, I would love an ooth!


With the massive size of her abdominal section, she very well may have already mated in the wild. However I can acquire a suitable male easily, so I just may breed her just to be sure.  If I do, I'll definitely keep you in the loop!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Heres the female I found yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size compared to my hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Orchids I bought for the girlfriend. (I forgot their names...)


Whatcha gonna name the big green girl?? aw man her face is massive i freakin love her LOL


----------



## Sticky

Thanks Lame!


----------



## mantisman 230

One of my beastly green females xD, both of which are just shy of 11cm


----------



## CosbyArt

Nice to see your new girl, she is huge.


----------



## LAME

Thanks guys.  

Mantisman 230 I like yours too, she is pretty. Ive always been a fan of their darkened eyes.


----------



## dmina

great update... so happy you got a pic of the Orchids... they look great.. all your mantis do... good job!


----------



## mantisman 230

And the better news is, I will be getting a second male today xD, so not only is one female sinensis mated, but I can mate the second, and repeat


----------



## Sticky

I love black eyes!


----------



## LAME

Last night after closing the restaurant I came home, ...something compelled me to breed the newest addition to LAME's crew. But before I introduced the new mate I wanted to check out the new females size. To compare against the mighty size of Echo...

... To my surprise, I've found myself a larger girl. She's just a tad bit larger than Echo had been ( I keep Echo in deep sleep...) so I guess Echo's no longer the largest I've possessed.

Heres some photos.









-Time marked.

2:36am (connection made.)

I woke up somewhere between 7:45-8:00am and they had already separated.... And both enjoyed the "free roam" time.

One of two orchids have molted, it appears female but I really haven't checked it. Since they're not mine.... I'll let the girlfriend try to figure who's who whilst I watch.


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> I love black eyes!


Me too, that's one of my most favorite features about the Tenodera sinensis, along with its size and power.....plus the added benefits of some of them are incredibly curious.


----------



## Sticky

She is awesome! I love it that she is content to sit on your hand while being bred! They like going for walkies on my hat. I walk all around the property with them. Some of my others do also.


----------



## LAME

She's incredibly calm for a wildling.  

I may release the male and exchange him for another and go again, but I haven't decided on that yet.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Last night after closing the restaurant I came home, ...something compelled me to breed the newest addition to LAME's crew. But before I introduced the new mate I wanted to check out the new females size. To compare against the mighty size of Echo...
> 
> ... To my surprise, I've found myself a larger girl. She's just a tad bit larger than Echo had been ( I keep Echo in deep sleep...) so I guess Echo's no longer the largest I've possessed.
> 
> Heres some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Time marked.
> 
> 2:36am (connection made.)
> 
> I woke up somewhere between 7:45-8:00am and they had already separated.... And both enjoyed the "free roam" time.
> 
> One of two orchids have molted, it appears female but I really haven't checked it. Since they're not mine.... I'll let the girlfriend try to figure who's who whilst I watch.


BIGGER than Echo?! omg... Duuuuude  !! thats nuts


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> BIGGER than Echo?! omg... Duuuuude  !! thats nuts


I know, I was shocked myself... Perfect find for me. lol


----------



## mantisman 230

very nice, just paired again yesterday


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I know, I was shocked myself... Perfect find for me. lol


Right?! Lol awesome! You're gonna have to show me a comparison photo


----------



## CosbyArt

Congrats on the huge girl! You keep going you'll have to find a small poodle sized mantid next  How big is your new girl in size? You have me curious, I have several big Tenodera girls by me, but likely no contenders  

Edit - I wanted to add none of my wild caught Tenodera's are near that calm, several of my Stagmomantis ones are though - so a big congrats on that as well. Looks like you have the Tenodera touch.


----------



## dmina

Great updates.. Looks like all is going really well...good job!


----------



## LAME

12.07.15:

Its been awhile since I've been on here long enough to actually update anything on my crew. Constant work and homelife (...among other things.) has left me with absolutely zero time for much of anything.

But its been too long, so I wanted to drop an update on everything that's been going on with everyone.

Ivy (Female Griffin) - has laid 7 ooths, she's in really bad shape and literally falling apart, however she still shows much energy and willingness to live.

Orchids - All have passed. One achieved adult and died naturally. One moltfailed (molted through the night... I wasn't able to observe or help.) both were male. The female I found face down and died of an unkown cause... She was fine... Fed and hydrated, but found her lifeless.

Budwing - both males achieved adult.. But way WAY before the female... They both died before the female was ready and calling. Now she sits lonely...

Female double shield - I WAS calling her special, with how bad she was when I got her and seemed like she had issues fully extending her arms and claws (straining...) and I believed also being blind.... She also passed.

Heirodula sp. - still kick'n and still young. She's sitting currently at presub. I'll get photos of her and post tomorrow.

Ghosts - See updated Project: Community Inspiration thread sometime tomorrow.

(....Continuation in process, more updates and photos are coming.)


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 12.07.15:
> 
> Its been awhile since I've been on here long enough to actually update anything on my crew. Constant work and homelife (...among other things.) has left me with absolutely zero time for much of anything.
> 
> But its been too long, so I wanted to drop an update on everything that's been going on with everyone.
> 
> Ivy (Female Griffin) - has laid 7 ooths, she's in really bad shape and literally falling apart, however she still shows much energy and willingness to live.
> 
> Orchids - All have passed. One achieved adult and died naturally. One moltfailed (molted through the night... I wasn't able to observe or help.) both were male. The female I found face down and died of an unkown cause... She was fine... Fed and hydrated, but found her lifeless.
> 
> Budwing - both males achieved adult.. But way WAY before the female... They both died before the female was ready and calling. Now she sits lonely...
> 
> Female double shield - I WAS calling her special, with how bad she was when I got her and seemed like she had issues fully extending her arms and claws (straining...) and I believed also being blind.... She also passed.
> 
> Heirodula sp. - still kick'n and still young. She's sitting currently at presub. I'll get photos of her and post tomorrow.
> 
> Ghosts - See updated Project: Community Inspiration thread sometime tomorrow.
> 
> (....Continuation in process, more updates and photos are coming.)


Nice updates bro! Good job! Updates can be tough lol


----------



## dmina

Sorry for your losses... Bad part of this hobby....

Looking forward to seeing the project... with updates!


----------



## LAME

12.07.15:

(.... Continuation of previous update.)

T. sinensis - The giant female I found earlier this year passed, but not before leaving me one last ooth... Which happened to have hatched this morning!





Not to small, nor not to large of a hatch... This one released atleast 50+ babies. I stopped counting around 38 and that was just a section of the 10g tank they hatches into.

Quasi (Male Idolomantis.) - he's doing great, I've been trying to speed up his molts so he can maaaaaaybe breed with Crowley. Though I know that's a long shot (...and have planned that particular situation.) I'm still giving it a try. He recently just molted on 11.27.15.

Here's a photo of him prior to the molt





Crowley (Female Idolomantis and Queen of the crew.) - Well... She's become my most precious, I think I may even put more efforts into her than I did Echo... And that's saying something. Lol  

I was able to catch Crowley's molt to sub-adult that took place on 09.28.15.





Here's a a few moreso updated shots...









"Crowley's Castle."

After she achieved that molt I decided it was time to prep her home for the upcoming final molt... Seeing Mantidbro's method, I found a cheap rag with what I needed and pieced something together.









Seems the mesh fabic is pretty legitimate though... I've yet to see her lose her footing since I installed it to her tank. I guess we will see how it all unfolds later on this month... But I'm hoping for the best with my babygirl. =)

That's pretty much it. I'll be shooting some updated photos tomorrow since I'm off AND have no kids running around.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 12.07.15:
> 
> (.... Continuation of previous update.)
> 
> T. sinensis - The giant female I found earlier this year passed, but not before leaving me one last ooth... Which happened to have hatched this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Not to small, nor not to large of a hatch... This one released atleast 50+ babies. I stopped counting around 38 and that was just a section of the 10g tank they hatches into.
> 
> Quasi (Male Idolomantis.) - he's doing great, I've been trying to speed up his molts so he can maaaaaaybe breed with Crowley. Though I know that's a long shot (...and have planned that particular situation.) I'm still giving it a try. He recently just molted on 11.27.15.
> 
> Here's a photo of him prior to the molt
> 
> 
> 
> Crowley (Female Idolomantis and Queen of the crew.) - Well... She's become my most precious, I think I may even put more efforts into her than I did Echo... And that's saying something. Lol
> 
> I was able to catch Crowley's molt to sub-adult that took place on 09.28.15.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a a few moreso updated shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Crowley's Castle."
> 
> After she achieved that molt I decided it was time to prep her home for the upcoming final molt... Seeing Mantidbro's method, I found a cheap rag with what I needed and pieced something together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the mesh fabic is pretty legitimate though... I've yet to see her lose her footing since I installed it to her tank. I guess we will see how it all unfolds later on this month... But I'm hoping for the best with my babygirl. =)
> 
> That's pretty much it. I'll be shooting some updated photos tomorrow since I'm off AND have no kids running around.


Amazing update, i was waiting for photos haha! nice dude! its great to see everyone, i like that photo of Quasi!


----------



## Ghost_Keeper

Is Crowley the bloody queen of heck? Nice photos, considering trying Idolos again.


----------



## LAME

Ghost_Keeper said:


> Is Crowley the bloody queen of heck? Nice photos, considering trying Idolos again.


Lol, yes yes... Idolos have won a spot in my top 3 favorites, despite how much work goes into them.


----------



## LAME

12.08.15:

Dropping a few shots of the newly hatched. I took these last night after updating this thread.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Lol, yes yes... Idolos have won a spot in my top 3 favorites, despite how much work goes into them.


Agreed, ten fold!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 12.08.15:
> 
> Dropping a few shots of the newly hatched. I took these last night after updating this thread.


Love em


----------



## Sticky

Yay! I hope they grow and live well for you.


----------



## dmina

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> Yay! I hope they grow and live well for you.





dmina said:


> Congrats on the babies!


Thanks guys.


----------



## LAME

Since I'm online. ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Since I'm online. ^_^


Beauty!


----------



## LAME

12.09.15:

Shortly after getting home from closing last night I walked into the new bug room and found I had even more hatchlings lol. ^_^ 

This time from Ivy's ooth, I now have at least 100 more Griffin mantids. Though I Don't plan on keeping all of these nymphs. There's no way I could manage 100 of both of these two species.

... However, I've come to realize almost everyone (active members...) has them... Haha. XD


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 12.09.15:
> 
> Shortly after getting home from closing last night I walked into the new bug room and found I had even more hatchlings lol. ^_^
> 
> This time from Ivy's ooth, I now have at least 100 more Griffin mantids. Though I Don't plan on keeping all of these nymphs. There's no way I could manage 100 of both of these two species.
> 
> ... However, I've come to realize almost everyone (active members...) has them... Haha. XD


What to do!! lol


----------



## Sticky

I dont have griffens or chinese. I would take afew griffens.


----------



## LAME

12.14.15:

Dropping in to show off one of the many offsprings from Ivy. Here's two shots of one individual... I still have 2 more ooths from her.









Polyspilota griffinii. L1


----------



## LAME

12.22.15:

I woke up this morning to another hatching! Again from Ivy, I think this was her 6th ooth?... Not positive.. But I still have one last she blessed me with before leaving the crew.











My favorite is the little guy in the last photo on the twig. (upper right corner.)


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 12.14.15:
> 
> Dropping in to show off one of the many offsprings from Ivy. Here's two shots of one individual... I still have 2 more ooths from her.
> 
> Polyspilota griffinii. L1


Oh i never saw thesr shots! awesome! So clear for such tiny nymphs


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 12.22.15:
> 
> I woke up this morning to another hatching! Again from Ivy, I think this was her 6th ooth?... Not positive.. But I still have one last she blessed me with before leaving the crew.
> 
> My favorite is the little guy in the last photo on the twig. (upper right corner.)


Haha i like him too, he had my attention too. Im glad ivy got to give ya another ooth before passing


----------



## LAME

12.24.15:

Took a few photos of the Griffin freshlings, these two shots are of the same nymph on day 2 (12.23.15).


----------



## LAME

12.24.15:

Took a few photos of the Griffin freshlings, these two shots are of the same nymph on day 2.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 12.24.15:
> 
> Took a few photos of the Griffin freshlings, these two shots are of the same nymph on day 2 (12.23.15).


Amaaaazing shots dude!!


----------



## LAME

Thanks bro... Though I Don't know why it double posted. =s


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Thanks bro... Though I Don't know why it double posted. =s


Sure thing! oh i didnt even notice that, thats weird!


----------



## LAME

01.08.16:

I woke up this morning to a huge change in the crew, after months of waiting Idolomantis Crowley molted today.... I have to say I'm incredibly happy with the outcome already and her colors haven't even set in lol.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 01.08.16:
> 
> I woke up this morning to a huge change in the crew, after months of waiting Idolomantis Crowley molted today.... I have to say I'm incredibly happy with the outcome already and her colors haven't even set in lol.


Im so proud of mah bro and his babeh!!  wow so psyched, congrats dude!


----------



## LAME

Side view of Crowley on the day of her final molt.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Side view of Crowley on the day of her final molt.


Perfection!!!


----------



## Sticky

She's beautiful Lame! I hope you have a man for her.


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> She's beautiful Lame! I hope you have a man for her.


I do have Quasimodo, but I'm thinking he's to young... I'm going to have to get another male soon. Good thing taxes are nearly here... Just hoping someone would be kind enough to let one go.


----------



## LAME

01.13.16:

Posting photo of Crowley's colors. This was yesterday...





Day 4.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 01.13.16:
> 
> Posting photo of Crowley's colors. This was yesterday...
> 
> Day 4.


Beauty!


----------



## LAME

Crowley's full colors came in a few days ago... Couldn't update as I've been busy.

Side note- I've bumped little Quasi up to 98 degrees and have been feeding him constantly. Hoping to speed up the time between his last few molts... Though I'm STILL on the search for another older Idolomantis male.


----------



## LAME

01.24.16

Finally little Quasi has molted. I noticed him violently pulsing last night after I got home from work. He had been doing it for a few days but only ended up pooping. Though I had a pretty good feeling on last night while watching him. He is now indeed a PRESUB ADULT.

Which means he was younger than he was claimed to be by the breeder... But no big deal. I think I can get him to adult before Crowley up and passes on me. I'll definitely get a photo of him tonight or tomorrow morning! (he's still soft.)

On another note... While watching Quasi, apparently Crowley thought I had invaded her personal space.. I looked down and received a big show from her.









Though she didn't give me the full on threat display, I did find it pretty cool to see her do this. Too bad all I had on me at the time was my girlfriends smartphone... Which I must say... The cameras on Android phones STIIIIIINK! (boooooo!!!!....)


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 01.24.16
> 
> Finally little Quasi has molted. I noticed him violently pulsing last night after I got home from work. He had been doing it for a few days but only ended up pooping. Though I had a pretty good feeling on last night while watching him. He is now indeed a PRESUB ADULT.
> 
> Which means he was younger than he was claimed to be by the breeder... But no big deal. I think I can get him to adult before Crowley up and passes on me. I'll definitely get a photo of him tonight or tomorrow morning! (he's still soft.)
> 
> On another note... While watching Quasi, apparently Crowley thought I had invaded her personal space.. I looked down and received a big show from her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though she didn't give me the full on threat display, I did find it pretty cool to see her do this. Too bad all I had on me at the time was my girlfriends smartphone... Which I must say... The cameras on Android phones STIIIIIINK! (boooooo!!!!....)


Awesome dude, I can't wait to see Q! How is his shield now?? Still improving or does it look the same?

Oh and that actually is the full pose! Idolos don't spread their wings like other mantids do. They just use their arms, and if REALLY terrified, will also brush their wings against their leg over and over, creating a loud "shkreet, shkreet" sound.


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> Awesome dude, I can't wait to see Q! How is his shield now?? Still improving or does it look the same?
> 
> Oh and that actually is the full pose! Idolos don't spread their wings like other mantids do. They just use their arms, and if REALLY terrified, will also brush their wings against their leg over and over, creating a loud "shkreet, shkreet" sound.


Oh! I thought they also used the wings during threat ^_^ 

Well she didn't make any sounds so that's good, I probably moved and caught her off guard. I also forgot to add that little Quasi's shield and tarsus does appear to be fixed! He's come a long way for sure.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Oh! I thought they also used the wings during threat ^_^
> 
> Well she didn't make any sounds so that's good, I probably moved and caught her off guard. I also forgot to add that little Quasi's shield and tarsus does appear to be fixed! He's come a long way for sure.


They do spread em a little but don't stick em straight up like a Tenodera.

Heterodox did the scratchy leg/wing thing a couple times when first seeing Baline, but he stopped after he got used to her lol. I was hoping I could get a video but I missed it!! That's awesome that Quasi is all healed now! Fantastic bro, great job bringing him back to perfect condition.


----------



## LAME

Dropping in to show off Quasi's progress. This photo was from before his last shed (to show his deformities...)





When he arrived he was in pretty bad shape, his shield was bent downwards, a tarsus lost, and he always had a droopy head. He had molted in transit from Germany over to my buddy Mantidbro's house... Then shipped to me a week later.

Here he is now... Three molts and A LOT of work later.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Dropping in to show off Quasi's progress. This photo was from before his last shed (to show his deformities...)
> 
> When he arrived he was in pretty bad shape, his shield was bent downwards, a tarsus lost, and he always had a droopy head. He had molted in transit from Germany over to my buddy Mantidbro's house... Then shipped to me a week later.
> 
> Here he is now... Three molts and A LOT of work later.


This was him at L3 when he first arrived here:







You did a great job, he is PERFECT now!


----------



## LAME

02.01.15:

Making "pre-breeding preparations" I decided to take advantage of my day off and build Crowley a newer and bigger home/ breeding chamber. Using my previous method from "Crowley's Castle." I wrapped the entire inside of a 20L tank with black rubberized shelving liner, and made another door out of heavy duty rubberized window/door screen and Velcro.





Currently: I'm waiting on a shipment from our forum master with the new substrate and food so the build is unfinished at the moment, and I want to find a couple sticks/twigs and add those in.

Ultimately when it comes to converting into the breeding chamber I'm going to get a piece of plexiglass to contain heat/humidity...and drill ventilation holes into it. Adding a cheap PC fan hardwired to a battery to circulate air


----------



## MantidBro

awesome!


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> awesome!


Yeaaaah, it's coming along pretty well... Though I'm going to need more substrate lol. Also I've been thinking a lot about the fact that the entire inside is wrapped in black... Yes, it attracts heat. Buuuut.... Its blocking light flow INTO the tank.

I'm currently thinking of taking the clear plastic front cover off of a cd/DVD case and wrapping that with the white poly mesh... Cutting out a section in the top of the tank and hot glueing there to improve light. (creating a "window")


----------



## LAME

So here's what I'm thinking...





There's a possibility that ill make one or two more and add them to the sidewalls of the tank.


----------



## LAME

Dropping some photos off for you guys. 

Here's the last Heirodula I have from Sticky.









And here's the last Budwing from Mantis Monarch.


----------



## MantisGalore

LAME said:


> Dropping some photos off for you guys.
> 
> Here's the last Heirodula I have from Sticky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the last Budwing from Mantis Monarch.


Gorgeous! This mantis thread is amazing! Hopefully I can make one soon


----------



## LAME

MantisGalore said:


> Gorgeous! This mantis thread is amazing! Hopefully I can make one soon


Thank you! I'm glad you looked through it  

Can't wait to see it when it releases!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Dropping some photos off for you guys.
> 
> Here's the last Heirodula I have from Sticky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the last Budwing from Mantis Monarch.


Awesome photos dude!!


----------



## dmina

Nice update LAME... Thanks for sharing.. I really need to update my collection thread! lol


----------



## LAME

dmina said:


> Nice update LAME... Thanks for sharing.. I really need to update my collection thread! lol


Thanks, yeah you've been gone while.


----------



## MantisGalore

Gorgeous! This is a wonderful thread! Thanks for sharing with us~


----------



## LAME

03.10.16:

I haven't been updating lately as not really much has been happening within the crew. We did have a single loss.. that being the last hierodula from sticky.

However.. I received a text at work saying I had a hatching... in my room... and not contained. (...oops?)

Luckily I only allow natives to sit open like this Lol. Sooooo..... I got to come home after closing to wrangle myself up a couple handfuls of Stagmomantis carolina nymphs. 

...and it was awesome.  

(Apparently I have a problem with leaving my natives laying about Lol.)


----------



## LAME

A photo of the new hatchlings. ^_^


----------



## CosbyArt

Nice to see the new babies  

Funny to hear about the loose nymphs. I had it happen once, had to catch about 70 nymphs from my clutter filled desk (took me hours). I hope your little free range nymphs weren't so hard to wrangle.


----------



## LAME

03.23.16:

 Today is the day we say goodbye to little Quasimodo.  After many months of hard work doctoring him back to perfection, I've decided to ship him back home. Ill be swapping him out for an older male (subadult.) from forum member: MantidBro.





Hopefully improving the chances of breeding Crowley. If I can manage to successfully bring him to adult before "the queen" passes, ...I'd be amazed. If not, believe a back up plan to restart to is in motion.. this species is too beautiful NOT to keep.


----------



## LAME

03.24.16:

Today my half of the swap came in, I must say the coloring on the male is incredible. Probably my most favorite male I've ever had just based off his looks alone.... but enough talk, here's the new guy.  









Now let's hope I can make magic happen.


----------



## CosbyArt

Glad the swap went without a hitch with the shipping. Best of luck getting Crowley bred.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 03.24.16:
> 
> Today my half of the swap came in, I must say the coloring on the male is incredible. Probably my most favorite male I've ever had just based off his looks alone.... but enough talk, here's the new guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's hope I can make magic happen.


Awesome photos of the little guy! Good luck man!!


----------



## Sticky

He is majestic! His color is kind of like fire! If you get any babies of him I would love to buy afew!!


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> He is majestic! His color is kind of like fire! If you get any babies of him I would love to buy afew!!


Lol I really like his coloring too, I was expecting another snow white idolo like Crowley used to be. But believe my circle of friends will be first in line if anything good comes from this... if not, like I said before... I'm going to restart and give the idolos another try.


----------



## LAME

04.02.16:

Crowley has passed..

Kinda wish this was some sick minded belated April fool's prank, however it is not... 

Extremely disappointed.


----------



## CosbyArt

Sorry to hear it didn't work this time either buddy.   You haven't had any good luck in trying to breed them. Seems like you found your unattainable mantid goal, so it must really be something great in the end.


----------



## LAME

Sadly I haven't even had the opportunity to even try to breed them... but that's alright, like I've said before.. I plan to restart with the species anyway and I'm already out looking for ooths.


----------



## CosbyArt

Well you have already raised the species from ooth to adults, so surely you can finish the final step.  Glad to see you will be trying them again, maybe this time keep several nymphs so you will have plenty on hand to beat any issues.


----------



## mantisman 230

Aww, sorry about the Idolos mate. I had lost mine some time ago to the subadult molt  mine was a male too. Hopefully my griffins go smoother. Kept a pair for myself and they are both subs, so let's get generation 2 underway xD


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> Aww, sorry about the Idolos mate. I had lost mine some time ago to the subadult molt  mine was a male too. Hopefully my griffins go smoother. Kept a pair for myself and they are both subs, so let's get generation 2 underway xD


All good bro, I've got a few plans in action for the idolos. I don't plan on throwing in the towel that easily with that species... us stateside members deserve to have them around.

Nice job on the girffins man, I sent the rest of my Griffin crew out to another member whom may also breed them. Maybe my generation will keep moving too


----------



## mantisman 230

My subadult female is an incredible olive color with stripes! I would post a photo but my photos are massive compared to the allotted file size xD


----------



## LAME

04.28.16:

Moving forward with the idolo project, I've managed to bring the male to adulthood. Whom will be rehomed for a breeders loan to another member.










I purchased a small group of 4 more idolo babies that came in yesterday. 2 of which have already molted to L2.

I'm putting together a group of keepers here in the states to help the community keep the Idolomantis diabolica state side. I've been creeping around our forum for a few months pulling those I know/knew have kept them, with luck we'll be able to achieve the goal.

With this being said... I'm kind of thinking of downsizing my crew down to minimal. Keeping only the ghosts from "Project: Community Inspiration." And idolomantis diabolica. The remaining will be posted in hopes to rehome.


----------



## mantisman 230

There is always more room here xD but Idolomantis will prove to be a challenge to maintain across the board. I believe them to be one of the few species that really aren't meant to be in captivity, seeing as they demand many specific things for their care and husbandry. And even when provided, still manage to barely cling on in captivity.


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> There is always more room here xD but Idolomantis will prove to be a challenge to maintain across the board. I believe them to be one of the few species that really aren't meant to be in captivity, seeing as they demand many specific things for their care and husbandry. And even when provided, still manage to barely cling on in captivity.


Honestly I've had very very little problems with this species, once you've gotten your tanks built properly and understand their needs it's just like owning any other. Really I don't understand this reputation the idolo has.. as I've heard hundred of times how famous they are for death.

Maybe it's just my experience... maybe it's just some people don't bother doing any sort of research on what they're getting themselves into? But I've come to terms they're just like any other exotic pet... whether it's mantis or whatever, if you don't meet the requirements then your pet will suffer.  But in any case, this is a task I want to take on. 

On a side note though, I've got two pairs of double shield.. I know youre pretty fond of the sp. (Mantisman 230)


----------



## mantisman 230

I had sent my males off to someone, but my only female ended up failing her last molt. Still want to breed them for myself but have yet to do so


----------



## LAME

For Mantisman 230:

Female.











male.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 04.28.16:
> 
> Moving forward with the idolo project, I've managed to bring the male to adulthood. Whom will be rehomed for a breeders loan to another member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a small group of 4 more idolo babies that came in yesterday. 2 of which have already molted to L2.
> 
> I'm putting together a group of keepers here in the states to help the community keep the Idolomantis diabolica state side. I've been creeping around our forum for a few months pulling those I know/knew have kept them, with luck we'll be able to achieve the goal.
> 
> With this being said... I'm kind of thinking of downsizing my crew down to minimal. Keeping only the ghosts from "Project: Community Inspiration." And idolomantis diabolica. The remaining will be posted in hopes to rehome.


Awesome work bringing Buddha to adulthood bro! Let's hope this male gets the job done over with the other member! And yes hopefully we shall achieve the goal.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> For Mantisman 230:
> 
> Female.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> male.


Awesome shots!


----------



## mantisman 230

LAME, are they the same instar?


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> LAME, are they the same instar?


Yeah, the female shown did molt though,  so she's one ahead. However the other female and two males are due for their molts too.


----------



## mantisman 230

feel free to send em my way  very pretty nymphs too.


----------



## guapoalto049

LAME said:


> Honestly I've had very very little problems with this species, once you've gotten your tanks built properly and understand their needs it's just like owning any other. Really I don't understand this reputation the idolo has.. as I've heard hundred of times how famous they are for death.
> 
> Maybe it's just my experience... maybe it's just some people don't bother doing any sort of research on what they're getting themselves into? But I've come to terms they're just like any other exotic pet... whether it's mantis or whatever, if you don't meet the requirements then your pet will suffer.  But in any case, this is a task I want to take on.
> 
> On a side note though, I've got two pairs of double shield.. I know youre pretty fond of the sp. (Mantisman 230)


Thank you! Been saying this for years. People think throwing 3 bugs into a net cube and calling it a terrarium will yield results. It may work for the hardy species that are good at adapting, but to be successful across the board you must replicate natural habitats.


----------



## CosbyArt

Glad to hear it sounds like you got some others involved finally in the Idolo effort as well. Congrats on your new nymphs, and best of luck all around.


----------



## LAME

CosbyArt said:


> Glad to hear it sounds like you got some others involved finally in the Idolo effort as well. Congrats on your new nymphs, and best of luck all around.


Me too!  

Thanks man, I appreciate it. I've already had molts from 3 of my 4 babies. Two of them molted THE day I got them... luckily I had temporary idolo homes ready and was in the process of making newer "idolo friendly" 32oz cups. (Also temporary.) The 3rd molted sometime this evening while I was at work.

Planning on trying to take some new photos of the crew tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## mantisman 230

I'd love to join the Idolo effort eventually xD, the male I had from third instar was a really entertaining creature. Shame he failed the shed to sub when I wasn't home for a few days  decided to shed too low. Would have been able to adjust the cage had I been home.


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> I'd love to join the Idolo effort eventually xD, the male I had from third instar was a really entertaining creature. Shame he failed the shed to sub when I wasn't home for a few days  decided to shed too low. Would have been able to adjust the cage had I been home.


Truth be told? I stopped using sticks with them unless I wrap it in shelf liner or mesh to prevent that from happening. I usually don't even bother using them though, the setups I've been using have been working thus far.

"...if it ain't broke, don't fix it." Lol.


----------



## Sticky

LAME said:


> 04.02.16:
> 
> Crowley has passed..
> 
> Kinda wish this was some sick minded belated April fool's prank, however it is not...
> 
> Extremely disappointed.


Im so sorry Lame!


----------



## mantisman 230

he molted from the wall -_-


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> he molted from the wall -_-


Thats a bummer... Crowley's sister "Twitch" molted right up on the wall in a 32oz. But that's a lesson learned...


----------



## LAME

Dropping a photo of the male's coloring.


----------



## avn

he's beautiful


----------



## dmina

Quite a few ups and downs... Chin up ... you are doing a great job... thanks for sharing!


----------



## LAME

dmina said:


> Quite a few ups and downs... Chin up ... you are doing a great job... thanks for sharing!


Yeah..  but things are going as planned now. I just sent the male out for breeding a few days back. He wasn't too thrilled about it Lol...

I've got a few photos I'll upload of that.

@dmina Pm me sometime, you've been away for a while now.


----------



## LAME

Photos of the male shipped out for breeding.


----------



## cyberdave68

Most wonderful photographs!:&gt; "Top-Shelf!!!!!!!!

Warmest regards,

CyberDave


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> Photos of the male shipped out for breeding.
> 
> ...


Wow, what's with the cut-proof meat cutter/butcher gloves? Is a Idolo that much of a beast you have to wear them?  

He looks great, I hope he arrives safe and sound.


----------



## LAME

CosbyArt said:


> Wow, what's with the cut-proof meat cutter/butcher gloves? Is a Idolo that much of a beast you have to wear them?
> 
> He looks great, I hope he arrives safe and sound.


Lol was wondering if anyone would notice that.    no, I wear them when I handle the adult idolos, just as a safety precaution to prevent slipping and/or falling.


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> Lol was wondering if anyone would notice that.    no, I wear them when I handle the adult idolos, just as a safety precaution to prevent slipping and/or falling.


Too many years working as one at slaughter houses and grocery stores not to notice.  Sounds like a good idea to prevent anything silly from happening.


----------



## LAME

05.23.14:

Just a small update on this one.. 

All my new idolo babies have molted again, they're all now L3.

The male was indeed shipped out, made his trip, and IS now fulfilling his purpose.


----------



## mantisman 230

He is actually mating?


----------



## LAME

He has indeed. ^_^  

Also, one of the L3 has now crossed over to L4.


----------



## MantisRCool

Congratulations!


----------



## CosbyArt

Great to hear he arrived fine and is doing his job.  Any photos of your new babies?


----------



## LAME

CosbyArt said:


> Great to hear he arrived fine and is doing his job.  Any photos of your new babies?


Actually I still haven't shot any photos yet.. I should really get to doing that lol.

Been busy lately, I'm in the middle of trying to move so I maaaaaay have already packed up the Canon and the smartphone cam I was using.

If anything I'll shoot a few off my droid, not the best... But something atleast.

Sidenote - I've shipped all of my crew out to fellow members, aside from a few ghosts and the idolomantises.


----------



## Sticky

I love the babies you sent me! They are beautiful and bursting with personality too!


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> Actually I still haven't shot any photos yet.. I should really get to doing that lol.
> 
> Been busy lately, I'm in the middle of trying to move so I maaaaaay have already packed up the Canon and the smartphone cam I was using.
> 
> If anything I'll shoot a few off my droid, not the best... But something atleast.
> 
> Sidenote - I've shipped all of my crew out to fellow members, aside from a few ghosts and the idolomantises.


Well I hope your move goes quickly and as painlessly as possible. I hate moving as it is such a back-breaking ordeal, and things often get misplaced and sometimes lost from it all too. Sure any photo works, of course if not I understand why you can't.


----------



## LAME

06.04.16:

Currently in tthe middle of moving, but wanted to come in and drop an update on the crew. Before packing I offloaded 90% of what I was keeping an now only keeping a few species, those few being idolos,ghosts, and a giant shield mantis (finally got one!)

All my idolos have breached L4.





Ghosts are ranging from L3-L5.

Giant shield is still at L1.


----------



## dmina

Good luck with the move! and happy to hear all is well..


----------



## LAME

06.12.15:

Popping in to inform the community that we all made the move. I had 2 of the idolos molt up to L5. 

Ruin:





Un-Named:





However we did have a loss, not even to the move. The last remaing giant shield i had died for no reason, never even molted passed L1...


----------



## LAME

06.26.16:

All the remaining idols have molted successfully to L5s. I took the opportunity to sex them all to see what I had a few days back, to my surprise I actually have two pairs...

Maybe this time around I can attempt to breed the Idolomantis diabolica myself, rather than play as " The man in the middle..."

Currently I'm keeping the girls a little hotter and fatter than the boys to speed them up a tad bit, as the females have an extra molt... I need to get at least one of the females to molt once ahead of the 2 males. Ideally....

-----

Still have a pair of the ghosts, however my males a bit older than the female, so I may have screwed up on that one... I'll be considering a breeders loan on either of the two so i can get those back in action over my way. 

Any trusted members of the forum are welcome to pm me about the ghosts.


----------



## Sarah K

LAME said:


> 06.26.16:
> 
> All the remaining idols have molted successfully to L5s. I took the opportunity to sex them all to see what I had a few days back, to my surprise I actually have two pairs...
> 
> Maybe this time around I can attempt to breed the Idolomantis diabolica myself, rather than play as " The man in the middle..."
> 
> Currently I'm keeping the girls a little hotter and fatter than the boys to speed them up a tad bit, as the females have an extra molt... I need to get at least one of the females to molt once ahead of the 2 males. Ideally....
> 
> -----
> 
> Still have a pair of the ghosts, however my males a bit older than the female, so I may have screwed up on that one... I'll be considering a breeders loan on either of the two so i can get those back in action over my way.
> 
> Any trusted members of the forum are welcome to pm me about the ghosts.


Congrats on getting the remaining idols to L5! I am rooting for you!


----------



## LAME

Sarah K said:


> Congrats on getting the remaining idols to L5! I am rooting for you!


Appreciate it.   

Also, I wanted to drop in and inform everyone that I managed to bring one of the females (Ruin) up to L6 just yesterday .. Putting her ahead of the crew.


----------



## Kermit

Lame you're a rock star! You really sped up the Idolos , mine are still L4! No luck on the ooth!

Love to read your updates... do you still have the Stagmos?


----------



## LAME

Kermit said:


> Lame you're a rock star! You really sped up the Idolos , mine are still L4! No luck on the ooth!
> 
> Love to read your updates... do you still have the Stagmos?


A real disappointment on that ooth, but a few others plus myself are really aiming for breeding. So hopefully SOMETHING good will happen within the our circle of keepers.

Unfortunately most of my little stags didn't make it through. Most the L1 guys just randomly died ( Which happens being that young....) and another mismolted after the move.

I lost my giant shield (L1) also to random death, which was a disappointment. .. I've been eyeing those shields for sometime now.

@Kermit: hey did you ever figure out your idols genders by chance? They should be sexable by now (L4/5 seems easier to tell) if not you can email any photos to me if you need the help.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 06.12.15:
> 
> Popping in to inform the community that we all made the move. I had 2 of the idolos molt up to L5.
> 
> Ruin:
> 
> 
> 
> Un-Named:
> 
> 
> 
> However we did have a loss, not even to the move. The last remaing giant shield i had died for no reason, never even molted passed L1...


Beautiful!! Sorry about the shield man!!


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> Beautiful!! Sorry about the shield man!!


All good.


----------



## Kermit

Looks like a pair of females... but will have to take some close ups. 

Happy 4th!


----------



## LAME

07.08.16

Dropping off some photos.   







And currently ( Now,1:27am)... my 2nd female Idolo is undergoing her molt to catch up with her sister, Ruin.

Both Idolo males still remain at L5.


----------



## LAME

07.17.16:

Ruin molts to L7.





As of late I've been sticking the 10 gallon "Idolo-Friendly" build outside. Temps here have been around the high 80's to mid 90's, I've seen the temps in the tank itself raise up to 120 degrees out in the direct sun... putting them in a shaded area usually brings it to about 100/110 degrees which seems to be okay. So the girls get to enjoy the outside air while the boys remain grounded. (Poor guys...)

Unnamed female: Still L6, but will be jolting soon.

Unnamed male (#1): L6, molted about 4 days ago.

Unnamed male (#2): L6, molted 2 days back.


----------



## mantisman 230

Sorry to hijack your thread, but one of the four Pnigomantids you sent me has just made adult last night   first is a female (the peach colored one)


----------



## LAME

Awe, she was my favorite out of the four. ^_^  

Nice job bro


----------



## Sarah K

LAME said:


> 07.17.16:
> 
> Ruin molts to L7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of late I've been sticking the 10 gallon "Idolo-Friendly" build outside. Temps here have been around the high 80's to mid 90's, I've seen the temps in the tank itself raise up to 120 degrees out in the direct sun... putting them in a shaded area usually brings it to about 100/110 degrees which seems to be okay. So the girls get to enjoy the outside air while the boys remain grounded. (Poor guys...)
> 
> Unnamed female: Still L6, but will be jolting soon.
> 
> Unnamed male (#1): L6, molted about 4 days ago.
> 
> Unnamed male (#2): L6, molted 2 days back.


Ruin is really quite beautiful!


----------



## LAME

Sarah K said:


> Ruin is really quite beautiful!


She's really pale   

... I don't know why but all the females I've had seen to end up like that. The males usually end up darkening a bit.


----------



## Sarah K

LAME said:


> She's really pale
> 
> ... I don't know why but all the females I've had seen to end up like that. The males usually end up darkening a bit.


Don't know a lot about them, but thought I read somewhere that they get most of their color during the last molt, right?


----------



## ashleenicole

They're all beautiful, but Ruin is especially stunning!


----------



## LAME

Sarah K said:


> Don't know a lot about them, but thought I read somewhere that they get most of their color during the last molt, right?


Yeah they'll get all kinds of beautiful colors at the adult shed, or a week after rather. But most the females I've kept usually stay white until then... where as most the males I've owned have been darkish, almost a burnt color.


----------



## LAME

08.10.16

Ruin's sister molted...

Before going to bed I caught her mid-molt (hanging) and assumed everything was alright, Heat and humidity was good so I went ahead and called it a night. However when I woke up and checked on the fresh moltee I found her laying face down...

Some how she ended up falling during the molt and lost a tarsus, the tip of her claw on the same arm, lost a toe (hook) on a rear leg, and was favoring her other rear leg.

I tried to keep her alive but she had to be put down 2 days ago.


----------



## Sarah K

LAME said:


> 08.10.16
> 
> Ruin's sister molted...
> 
> Before going to bed I caught her mid-molt (hanging) and assumed everything was alright, Heat and humidity was good so I went ahead and called it a night. However when I woke up and checked on the fresh moltee I found her laying face down...
> 
> Some how she ended up falling during the molt and lost a tarsus, the tip of her claw on the same arm, lost a toe (hook) on a rear leg, and was favoring her other rear leg.
> 
> I tried to keep her alive but she had to be put down 2 days ago.


oh that seriously sucks. I am so sorry for your loss.  What instar was she on?


----------



## LAME

Presub.


----------



## Sticky

Absolute sadness! I am so sorry Lame!


----------



## LAME

It's okay sticky, I'm just glad I had more than one of each gender.

....speaking of;

08.17.16: Ruin molts again. She's now a sub adult.Boys should molt anytime now... I think.


----------



## CosbyArt

With three left it is enough to get something accomplished. Sounds like you are right on track and getting close with a sub adult.


----------



## LAME

CosbyArt said:


> With three left it is enough to get something accomplished. Sounds like you are right on track and getting close with a sub adult.


Agreed, so long as I have one of each I'm still keeping high hopes.


----------



## LAME

08.18.16:

Joining the higher ranks, one of the two males molted to sub adult. 








Despite the recent death, I am satisfied. ^_^  

Idolomantis male #2 is also showing heavy signs for his molt as well.


----------



## Sarah K

CONGRATS! I bet your glad for some good news!


----------



## LAME

08.22.16:

Finally caught up with the rest of the crew.





[Male][email protected]


----------



## LAME

08.31.16:

Since I'm just sitting around playing the waiting game with the idolos, I want ahead a mated the 2 native species here in my area (S.carolina and T. sinensis).





Found a T. sinensis adult (female.), she was incredibly massive in the abdomen so I'm assuming she's probably already mated (and probably ate the unlucky mates.)


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> 08.31.16:
> 
> Since I'm just sitting around playing the waiting game with the idolos, I want ahead a mated the 2 native species here in my area (S.carolina and T. sinensis).
> 
> Found a T. sinensis adult (female.), she was incredibly massive in the abdomen so I'm assuming she's probably already mated (and probably ate the unlucky mates.)


Wow, you mated a Stagmomantis and Tenodera together?! You must have some mystic husbandry powers.  

I don't blame you though, I do the same and my local Stagmomantis carolina population has benefited in numbers from it.

I tend though to collect older mated females only or the fresh ooths when I find them to prevent as many ooths getting infested with parasitic wasps and other issues that happen if I leave them over the winter. Then I just return the majority back in late spring already hatched - or as spring nears, I attach them outside to let them hatch naturally.


----------



## LAME

09.17.16

And still the waiting game...






-Ruin.


----------



## CosbyArt

Looks like Ruin is a camera ham, she's staring straight at it both times.  Hopefully she'll hurry up and get caught up with your boys.


----------



## LAME

CosbyArt said:


> Looks like Ruin is a camera ham, she's staring straight at it both times.  Hopefully she'll hurry up and get caught up with your boys.


Oh yeah, she definitely is lol. She's also a nosey mantis ^_^  always watching from her door.

She's caught up, or the boys caught up with her rather... she's always been the one ahead of the others. They're all still sitting at subadult and should molt within the same window if I've done it correctly. Which, oughta be sometime within the next 2 weeks. 

....hopefully.

With luck, I'll be the one to breed.


----------



## LAME

10.02.16:

 One step closer to achieving the goal, I had awaken this morning to see one of my males busted skin and is now a beautiful adult. 

He's currently inflating his wings, so I'm gonna hold out on photos until  later today.

A little out of order but I'm not too worried. Ruin's adult shed should be this week as well, followed by the final male.


----------



## LAME

10.02.16: Continuation of previous posting;

Pictures of the adult male Idolomantis diabolica on day #1.











A very beautiful alien indeed!


----------



## Kermit

Congrats on your progress! Your going so well on your way to your ultimate goal!

Great pics!


----------



## Sarah K

CONGRATS! So good to hear!


----------



## Flidais

very cool!


----------



## LAME

Kermit said:


> Congrats on your progress! Your going so well on your way to your ultimate goal!
> 
> Great pics!






Sarah K said:


> CONGRATS! So good to hear!






Flidais said:


> very cool!


Thanks y'all , alot of work goes into these guys to ensure they hit adulthood without complications.


----------



## Sticky

Handsome man!


----------



## mantisman 230

Nice work so far mate. I'm sad to report that both male Pnigomantis have been eaten by the females. However, one female had been mated.


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> Nice work so far mate. I'm sad to report that both male Pnigomantis have been eaten by the females. However, one female had been mated.


Thanks bro.  

Well... atleast one of them will leave some babies.


----------



## mantisman 230

Your favorite of the two was the culprit xD. She ate them both.


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> Your favorite of the two was the culprit xD. She ate them both.


Hahaha... awww, i knew she was a special one


----------



## LAME

11.05.16:

Woke up to find my girlfriend's cat once again busted through my tanks. Leaving me completely screwed, im now out of the game.

I'm going to kill this cat today, as it is only fair. I'm beyond done... I'm beyond my God damned limits here. 

I have one mantis left, Ruin. Whom will be sold. It's been fun forum friends... but clearly no matter what I do, I keep getting the dicked end.

Peace out yall.

(End of LAME's collection thread.)


----------



## Kermit

Lame!!!!!


----------



## Zeppy44

I do hope this is not true!


----------



## CosbyArt

Terribly sorry to hear it happened again buddy.  I am at a loss here as I can only imagine how mad I would be too.

The only solution I would know would be a protected/enclosed bookcase or such to stop it, but that is of little use in the meantime, and only worthwhile if you decide to try yet again.

I can only hope that damn cat did not manage to get to your beardies too.


----------



## LAME

Honestly, I'd skin it while it was still breathing if it ever stepped close to the dragons room. That's a promise I made when I first recieved Valkyrie.

Probably just going to step down for awhile, I can't keep putting myself through this continuous problem  (that it's keeper does nothing about...) without losing my s***. I've invested far too much for this to keep happening.

Yet , according to the significant?  They're just bugs.. which maybe true through her closeminded view, they were my hobby and something I enjoyed (which is a rarity in itself. .)

I say the same about cats, they're just cats and easily replaced.  Worthless animals that do nothing but eat up my money and get into my belongings without any discipline handed out. I can't say a mantis does any of these things... let alone stink up a house.

So... yeah,  probably best if I step down, return later on in the spring,  and rid of this worthless lifeform living amongst my house. Though I'll still be here in the forum, keeping (at this point in time...) probably isn't a great idea.

Plus I don't see idolos making a weeks trip and living now with this cold weather..


----------



## CosbyArt

@LAME Great to hear your beardies are safe. I didn't know if they were in the same room or not, and the outcome.

Wow... just bugs. I don't know what I would do if my wife felt the same way, especially in such a situation. Sadly I imagine if something happened like that with my arachnids she would be trying to hide her joy, but with my mantids and vinegaroon she would be upset; however, it is unknown really until such a thing occurs.

I am really sorry for your losses, and can only say I hope you remain on the forum - perhaps returning to keeping if you choose to later on. I'd check into the weather to see if there is a window of time available (as it may still be soon enough) for such a delivery, that is if you are up to it.


----------



## LAME

@CosbyArt Nah, Luckily I have them in my back bedroom and the door remains closed. I did have my male beardie in my bug room for awhile but decided I should maybe move him, he didn't like it in there. Guess it's a good thing I did... 

Right? People boggle my mind, the small mindedness of today's society makes me sick. This is why I stick to myself and don't bother with people much in the "real life".

But, I'm sure I'll return to keeping the aliens.. just right now probably isn't a good time. Plus tracking down more idolos is a next to impossible task, moreso stateside. I may have to wait and track down a breeder in foreign countries which isn't the route I want to take, but will if that's my only option.


----------



## CosbyArt

@LAME Indeed it was. That is true, and I really hate to say anything as it may simply strain your relationship even more. Great to hear, and if there is anything I can do to help you getting started again just let me know.


----------



## crabbypatty

Dang, that stinks, luckily my husband is very supportive and he helps out with food and helping me build their enclosures, but I have had guests express their disgust about my pets, which is rude. I've had multiple pets and I have to say that mantids are by far the easiest, cleanest, and most fascinating things I've had, it's too bad that your partner can't see how awesome they are. How old is the cat? Old hopefully? Sorry about your pets


----------



## LAME

CosbyArt said:


> @LAME Indeed it was. That is true, and I really hate to say anything as it may simply strain your relationship even more. Great to hear, and if there is anything I can do to help you getting started again just let me know.


It's all good, and I appreciate that dude.  



crabbypatty said:


> Dang, that stinks, luckily my husband is very supportive and he helps out with food and helping me build their enclosures, but I have had guests express their disgust about my pets, which is rude. I've had multiple pets and I have to say that mantids are by far the easiest, cleanest, and most fascinating things I've had, it's too bad that your partner can't see how awesome they are. How old is the cat? Old hopefully? Sorry about your pets


That's good to hear, you're lucky.  

 the cat's still fairly young, and in its defense I will say it did what cats do and my expensive (and now a rare species to get...) mantids paid the price.

However in my eye's?  It's been around long enough to know better. It just blew the opportunity I had to finally breed the Idolomantis and get them sustained here in the hobby. Not only did it screw me, it screwed everyone here which pissed me off the most I think.


----------



## crabbypatty

@LAME well I wish you luck there man, I've owned cats and they're assholes, I've only owned one cat that was totally chill and never ruined anything, but I would freak if anything hurt my bugs, I've grown quite attached to them. Hopefully nothing bad will happen to any more mantids to manage to aquire and hopefully we see more of you in the future!


----------



## Sticky

Terrible! Stupid cat!


----------



## LAME

04.02.17:

I wanted to step in and let everyone here know that im still here, Ruin is still alive, and she's still at sub adult.

She's now a year old I believe,  I'm going to have to go all the way through my thread to ensure that's indeed correct. But regardless, she's still at subadult. I'm at a crossroads on being worried about her not molting, or being happy I've gotten this long out of her. Lol


----------



## sally

Wow! That is amazing.


----------



## izbiggs

@LAME Welcome back, great to hear that Ruin is still alive!


----------



## spotsy99

That's awesome that Ruin is still alive! Is the cat?   

Denise


----------



## Sticky

How are things going now for you? I hope Ruin is still with you.


----------



## Sticky

How are you doing? Do you have any new mantids?


----------

